# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2014



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2014 às 12:24)

Enganei-me a colocar isto no outro tópico (nem me lembrava que era dia 1 ).



Bom dia 

Hoje estou um pouco mais para sul, vim a casa este fim-de-semana, por isso o que tenho a reportar daqui é o seguinte:
- Tempo de verão: igualzinho aos dias de verão que tivemos, mas sem vento.
- Céu completamente azul, nem uma nuvem aqui. E eu a pensar que ia chover hoje 
- Vista para N/NO:


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

O tempo mudou bastante e deixo aqui algumas fotos de várias direcções:

Norte





N/NE





Este





Sul





Oeste


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Este pôr-do-sol termina assim:


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

vamm disse:


> Este pôr-do-sol termina assim:



 Sempre belas fotos. Bons ângulos e luz. Os restos da frente desmantelada em típicos altocumulus. E já se perfila outra a entrar amanhã mas em dissipação pois atrás, para segunda-feira, é que vem um evento de peso.
E por falar em eventos de peso, não esquecer esta iniciativa:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-meteorologia-amadora.7679/page-4#post-453035


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2014 às 12:53)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com céu nublado, 22.9ºC.

Entre as 5h30m e as 6h10m, choveu por aqui, aliás sou o único com precipitação registada hoje no Algarve, cerca de 2 mm. 

As imagens de radar, assim confirmam o que eu digo:

*5h30m*






*6h00*


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

Boas, por aqui ao inicio da manhã também ainda caíram umas pingas, mas nada de especial


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, sigo com céu nublado, 22.9ºC.
> 
> Entre as 5h30m e as 6h10m, choveu por aqui, aliás sou o único com precipitação registada hoje no Algarve, cerca de 2 mm.
> 
> ...





Davidmpb disse:


> Boas, por aqui ao inicio da manhã também ainda caíram umas pingas, mas nada de especial



E esteve previsto! Ainda eram restos da anterior frente que ganharam um pouco de actividade, talvez pela atmosfera mais húmida sobre as águas mais quentes.





V.R.S.A e Castro Marim são as únicas com registo no IPMA, 0,1mm, assim como Portalegre.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

Finalmente uma noite mais fresca, 16,2ºC neste momento


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2014 às 01:18)

Pelas 5h da manhã deste domingo, o termômetro do carro marcava os 13º C.

Hoje o dia foi mais do mesmo de ontem, temperatura a 18,5º C, mas o vento era mais fresco e mal anoiteceu começou a ficar um frio que ninguém aguentava estar na rua sem agasalhos. Neste momento já se nota o orvalho em cima dos carros, algumas nuvens como as que postei ontem aqui e um luar bem brilhante.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2014 às 08:03)

12,0ºC e é a mínima neste momento. Nevoeiro generalizado, o que faz com que as temperaturas estejam na ordem dos 12ºC em todo o lado.


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2014 às 12:40)

Por enquanto estou perto de Odemira, mas mais logo à noite volto a Évora.

Por aqui chuviscou de manhã cedo, tem estado um vento insuportável, frio e agora já chuvisca de novo (resultado das nuvens que se vêem nas fotografias em baixo). As nuvens passam a uma velocidade enorme, isto com um timelapse devia ser giro 

N





NO/O





SO/O





S





E


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2014 às 13:56)

Começa a chover com pingas grossas.

edit: Vento forte também, 49 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2014 às 14:20)

Aqui por Lagoa chove bem neste momento!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2014 às 14:28)

Boas,

Por aqui o tempo tem vindo a ficar mais fresco, e o céu cada vez mais fechado (nublado). Já se registou ocorrência de chuviscos por aqui. Penso que o IPMA irá falhar as previsões gráficas desta tarde, sendo que o mais certo será a ocorrência de períodos de chuva aumento de intensidade ao longo do final do dia... 

Noite de Inverno aguarda-se pelos Algarves!!

Bom seguimento a todos!


----------



## vamm (3 Nov 2014 às 14:31)

Aqui desde as 13h que chove "às pancadas" com pingas grossas e que duram uns 5 minutos no máximo.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Algarves ventosos e nublados... Não tenho notícia de chuva ainda, apesar do radar.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

Aguaceiros em Faro.


----------



## aoc36 (3 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

Por Albufeira comecou a chover com alguma intensidade e rajadas fortes


----------



## actioman (3 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Por Elvas chove à cerca de 40 minutos de forma fraca, registando actualmente 1mm.
O vento, do quadrante SW, também se tem vindo a intensificar com rajadas que timidamente vão superando os 40 km/h, sendo que a mais elevada foi de 43,5km/h ás 15h28.
A temperatura actual é de 15,7ºC com um céu completamente nublado.

A mínima desta madrugada foi de 10,6ºC pelas 5h18.
Amanheceu com algum nevoeiro que era mais notório acima dos 300mts.

Imagem da cidade vista (ou melhor escondida pelo nevoeiro! ) dos lados de Espanha pelas 9 e pouco com uma temperatura a rondar os 12ºC









Mais tarde pelas 11h  já com uns 16ºC:


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Rajada máxima (até ao momento) de *77,2km/h* em Carvoeiro, registada às 15h26


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

Boas, por Portalegre começou a chover pouco depois da hora de almoço, mas ora começa ora acaba, a precipitação até ao momento ronda os 3/4 mm. vamos ver agora como evolui este fim de tarde/ noite


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2014 às 18:51)

A frente nem chegou e já estuo com 57 kmh. Vai ser bonito vai.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2014 às 20:58)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

Boas, por aqui, deve ter sido dia de céu nublado e deve ter chovido qualquer coisa.  Já, por Sagres, enquanto lá tive caíram vários aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de rajadas fortes de vento. No caminho de regresso, não apanhei chuva só céu nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Nov 2014 às 22:10)

Bem pelas imagens de radar aqui deve chover pouco, e aquele período mais intenso que se previa para as 4h - 6h da manhã duvido que ocorra


----------



## PedroMAR (3 Nov 2014 às 22:34)

Chove bem por Évora


----------



## actioman (4 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

Por cá termino o dia dia com 9,6mm de precipitação acumulada.
Nada de especial a assinalar.
Registei uma rajada de 57,9km/h às 23h39.
A temperatura actual é de 13,3C.

Lá fora a noite segue chuvosa.


----------



## PedroMAR (4 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

"Hoje" por Évora ainda rendeu - 20.5mm 
Em S. Miguel de Machede - 9.4mm
O vento está a aumentar.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

11,8ºC já em descida.


----------



## pax_julia (4 Nov 2014 às 00:21)

Chove torrencialmente em Beja. O vento é assustador...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Nov 2014 às 00:22)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2014 às 00:50)

Só tivemos vento hoje e alguns aguaceiros... mas pouco choveu.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 04:03)

Várias estações alentejanas com acumulados em 1/2/3h bastante generosos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-14#post-454320


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2014 às 09:21)

Madrugada relativamente calma por aqui, com a passagem rápida da frente, que vinha toda "esfrangalhada" 
Os acumulados por aqui foram:
- 1,6mm no Sítio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro

Rajada máxima de *75,6km/h* em Carvoeiro e 49,9km/h no Sítio das Fontes, à passagem da frente.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 11:29)

Como já disseram aqui, choveu torrencialmente em Évora.
Eram 19h e pouco, começou a chover razoavelmente, mas com um vento horrível.

Hoje está muito vento, frio e o céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## talingas (4 Nov 2014 às 12:38)

Por aqui a rajada máxima atingiu 55Km/h, mínima de 8,1ºC. 12,7mm acumulados. Hoje, continuam as rajadas, na ordem dos 30 a 45km/h. Já cairam uns aguaceiros e estamos com 11,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 12:58)

Neste momento já chove e ta imenso vento. O tempo está a chegar bastante negro.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2014 às 13:00)

Céu quase limpo por aqui. Vento no entanto forte, entre os 30 e os 50 km/h. 12,3C.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

15,8ºC neste momento, finalmente um dia fresco


----------



## actioman (4 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Grande diferença entre o total acumulado pela minha estação e pela EMA do IPMA.
Só encontro uma explicação, a intensidade do vento que é sempre maior na minha estação, pois está no alto de um prédio. A chuva assim tem mais dificuldade em cair dentro do pluviómetro da Davis, perdendo cerca de metade do do caiu. 

Minha estação: 9,6mm
EMA do IPMA: 21,9mm

A madrugada já teve um cheirinho a inverno com uma mínima registada de 10,1ºC pelas 07h16.
Sigo com 0,4mm acumulados e uma temperatura actual de 13,8ºC num dia em que o vento frio de N-NW tem marcado presença, ajudando a uma sensação térmica mais desagradável ainda. A maior rajada do presente dia foi de 53,1 km/h cerca das 13h.

Abraço.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Para o final do dia: muito frio e vento.


----------



## actioman (4 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Final de tarde com algumas virgas e tempo frio lá fora.






Temp. actual 10,7ºC 
Antes da meia noite deve ser batida por cá a mínima de 10,1ºC que registei a passada madrugada.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Eu vi isto e achei estranho, porque à pouco tempo tinha ido à rua e não dei por mudanças no tempo.





 E o tempo que está lá fora basicamente é este para NE/E:


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

A seguir aquela célula, vai a caminho do sudoeste (imagem de há 15 minutos)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Nov 2014 às 21:49)

9,9ºC


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

bastante mais fresco... muito pouca chuva...


----------



## trepkos (4 Nov 2014 às 22:38)

Avistam se relâmpagos para NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2014 às 09:31)

Mínima de  6,0.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

Estava um pouco à pressa hoje e tirei as fotos com o telemóvel, mas o relato de cá é de frio, vento moderado/forte, céu limpo e só algumas nuvens como as das fotos.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2014 às 23:15)

Sol e tempo fresco, pra mim óptimo estas temperaturas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

9,8ºC


----------



## actioman (6 Nov 2014 às 13:24)

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado tendo vindo em aumento progressivo.

A mínima foi de 7,6ºC pelas 6h48. Neste momento uns agradáveis 17,1ºC, que é presentemente a temperatura máxima do dia, com vento em geral fraco predominantemente do quadrante NW e uma pressão atmosférica de 1020,5hPa.


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Pelas 10h o céu estava limpo, não estava tanto frio e o vento mantinha-se. Cerca de 1h depois começou a ficar nublado e agora está mesmo carregado, frio e o vento mantem-se:


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

13,1ºC com chuva fraca e vento moderado. Mínima de 7,5ºC, mais alta que ontem.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

Exato, chuva muito fraca mas que já deu para molhar o chão


----------



## vamm (7 Nov 2014 às 12:40)

Ontem por volta das 20h começou a cair aquela chuvinha fraca, depois intensificou-se por um pouco, mas não durou muito tempo. Durante a madrugada ouvi chover bem, só não sei a que horas. Neste momento está nublado, o sol às vezes consegue passar, mas não chove.

PS: Porque é que o sul tá sempre parado? Quase ninguém publica aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2014 às 14:34)

Há menos gente e também menos acontecimentos infelizmente. 

Por aqui choveu bem à passagem da frente, mas com algumas discrepâncias relacionadas com a distância. Aqui 0,9mm, 3mm na cidade, e 8mm mais a norte noutra estação! Sigo com 15,3ºC e céu maioritariamente nublado, com algumas abertas. Esta noite deverá arrefecer um pouco de novo.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

1 mm... um aguaceiro "mais forte". Já brilha o sol. Tempo ameno.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

vamm disse:


> PS: Porque é que o sul tá sempre parado? Quase ninguém publica aqui.



Quarta-feira... Portas do Mar - Faro


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Nov 2014 às 17:26)

Boas, por aqui de madrugada ainda choveu alguma coisa 3 a 4 mm, de resto um dia de céu nublado e abertas


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há menos gente e também menos acontecimentos infelizmente.
> 
> Por aqui choveu bem à passagem da frente, mas com algumas discrepâncias relacionadas com a distância. Aqui 0,9mm, 3mm na cidade, e 8mm mais a norte noutra estação! Sigo com 15,3ºC e céu maioritariamente nublado, com algumas abertas. Esta noite deverá arrefecer um pouco de novo.



Depende do que se considera "acontecimento": para mim um belo céu azul é um acontecimento, qualquer aspecto do nascente ou poente a revelar o estado da atmosfera é um acontecimento, toda a observação que permita aferir o estado do tempo é um acontecimento


----------



## vamm (7 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

Só tem menos gente no fórum, porque a área que abrange é metade do país, praticamente.
Mas acho que uma foto do nascer ou pôr-do-sol são sempre eventos interessantes e belos. Até mesmo uma minima nuvem, sei lá. Para mim informações de vento a X km/h, temperaturas Y e precipitação Z não me dizem praticamente nada. É preferível ver um vídeo ou fotos do que propriamente falar de números  mas isto sou eu que sou patega nesses assuntos, não me levem a mal nem pensem que desvalorizo isso. Apenas para os membros com menos conhecimentos de observação, outras coisas são mais interessantes 

Gostei muito das fotos do Agreste :assobio:

Falando sobre o tempo em Évora: esteve sempre nublado com algumas abertas, um ventinho menos chato e a temperatura nem esteve tão má assim, mas logo que passou ali as 16h ficou um pouco insuportável estar na rua porque arrefeceu um bom bocado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 20.7ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC
actual: 18.1ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 20:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aguaceiros.
> 
> Máxima: 20.7ºC
> mínima: 14.7ºC
> ...



Nada mau, 4mm, Faro e VRSA ficaram a zero, Castro Marim ainda teve 2,2mm. Qual é o segredo para chover aí?


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

StormRic disse:


> Nada mau, 4mm, Faro e VRSA ficaram a zero, Castro Marim ainda teve 2,2mm. Qual é o segredo para chover aí?



Em Tavira, registou 5.28 mm. http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/

Foi as nuvens passarem por aqui e ter sorte , por volta das 13 h, choveu bem durante 10 minutos que tive à espera dentro do carro para sair.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Boas algarvio1980, sabes alguma coisa das estações da Drapalg?
Nunca mais consegui aceder aos dados da estações.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

É normal não haver muito movimento neste tópico, aqui não se passam fenómenos interessantes e a chuva é miserável.
1,8mm acumulados hoje.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas algarvio1980, sabes alguma coisa das estações da Drapalg?
> Nunca mais consegui aceder aos dados da estações.



O site da DRAPALG tem as estações http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43 com os resumos mensais, os resumos semanais que colocavam nesta página é que não se encontram http://www.cotr.pt/sagralg/relatorio.asp


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

Acumulados desta frente que passou hoje:






E máximos dos acumulados de Novembro e totais até hoje:




Este gráfico só tem na verdade até às 20h de hoje


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 02:07)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados desta frente que passou hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é o acumulado de precipitação? Mas choveu em Évora?!

Edit: Bah, vê-se logo que não percebo destas coisas...
A chuva roçou ali a cidade, mas só o aeródromo é que acusa, não admira eu não ter visto chuva nenhuma, é fora da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2014 às 05:04)

vamm disse:


> Isso é o acumulado de precipitação? Mas choveu em Évora?!
> 
> Edit: Bah, vê-se logo que não percebo destas coisas...
> A chuva roçou ali a cidade, mas só o aeródromo é que acusa, não admira eu não ter visto chuva nenhuma, é fora da cidade.



Foi porque caíu toda antes das 8h e foi em geral fraca:


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2014 às 09:13)

Bom dia, por aqui já a algum tempo que ela cai certinha


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

Céu muito nublado e algum frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2014 às 16:23)

Chove bem já á mais de 1 hora


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 16:25)

O tempo teve de pancadas, agora está a chover e frio.
Fiz o time-lapse entre as 13h e as 13h20:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

chuva moderada neste momento
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Nov 2014 às 18:48)

4,6mm acumulados


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, algo frio e um aguaceiro forte acompanhado com fortes rajadas de vento de NO por volta das 18h30m, que durou cerca de 5 minutos, que rendeu 2 mm. É curioso, a imagem de radar, das 18h20m e das 18h30m, aqui ficam elas, quando passou por Faro estava quase morta e reactivou-se em Olhão.


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 19:57)

À passagem da dita cuja, o céu ficou bastante negro e choveu bastante por aqui (por volta das 16h30/17h). Acalmou e agora já chove bem de novo.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

5mm, os chuviscos prosseguem.


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 23:34)

A chuva continua a cair bem, já dei por umas rajadas de vento que assobiaram à janela, de resto, nada de especial.


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2014 às 16:02)

Céu por vezes nublado, tempo mais frio mas sem chuva.


----------



## vamm (9 Nov 2014 às 20:01)

O tempo aqui esteve fresco, melhor dizendo, imenso frio, o sol não aquecia e para ajudar à festa, as nuvens tapavam-no de vez em quando.
O vídeo levou imenso a carregar  Foi feito entre as 15h e as 15h20 +/-:

Esta fotografia é das 17h38 e a de baixo é das 17h47:


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

vamm disse:


> O tempo aqui esteve fresco, melhor dizendo, imenso frio, o sol não aquecia e para ajudar à festa, as nuvens tapavam-no de vez em quando.
> O vídeo levou imenso a carregar  Foi feito entre as 15h e as 15h20 +/-:
> 
> Esta fotografia é das 17h38 e a de baixo é das 17h47:



 lindo! a luz/sombra está muito bem equilibrada. Casinhas...


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

as mesmas nuvens de outros lugares... e a sensação de frio. Lá vou ter de me tapar esta noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

7,5ºC, a 0,1ºC da mínima! Máxima de 13,1ºC.


----------



## vamm (9 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

Agreste disse:


> as mesmas nuvens de outros lugares... e a sensação de frio. Lá vou ter de me tapar esta noite.


Há cerca de 3 dias que já não suporto o frio em Évora, já tirei o pó ao aquecedor e às mantinhas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

9,9ºC


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2014 às 23:19)

vamm disse:


> Há cerca de 3 dias que já não suporto o frio em Évora, já tirei o pó ao aquecedor e às mantinhas



Estou aqui ao lado do mar. De dia ainda tenho calor.


----------



## Sentry (9 Nov 2014 às 23:33)

vamm disse:


> O tempo aqui esteve fresco, melhor dizendo, imenso frio, o sol não aquecia e para ajudar à festa, as nuvens tapavam-no de vez em quando.
> O vídeo levou imenso a carregar  Foi feito entre as 15h e as 15h20 +/-:
> 
> Esta fotografia é das 17h38 e a de baixo é das 17h47:



Isto é perto do CES, correcto?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

vamm disse:


> Há cerca de 3 dias que já não suporto o frio em Évora, já tirei o pó ao aquecedor e às mantinhas



Não sei se já tens este link, mas deixo-to aqui, é da estação do CLAV, da UÉ: http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/
O que vendo por aqui e pelo que conheço bem de Évora ainda muito mais frio que hoje te espera


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Agreste disse:


> Estou aqui ao lado do mar. De dia ainda tenho calor.


Aí para baixo estava sempre bem  Nunca precisava de andar agasalhada como aqui.



Sentry disse:


> Isto é perto do CES, correcto?


Exactamente ^^



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não sei se já tens este link, mas deixo-to aqui, é da estação do CLAV, da UÉ: http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/
> O que vendo por aqui e pelo que conheço bem de Évora ainda muito mais frio que hoje te espera


Eu sei, estou cá há 3 anos, é por isso que fico contente de ir embora em Janeiro 
Acaba-se o aquecedor a óleo e olá lareirinha. Acaba-se o excesso de roupa durante o dia e na cama. Tenho tantas saudades do inverno ali mais a baixo, em que não é preciso ter camadas de roupa em cima para aguentar o frio, nem chove como se não houvesse amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 05:45)

Assim vai o Novembro aqui pelo sul, nove dias de acumulação de precipitação, a penúria do sotavento algarvio contrasta com valores normais em grande parte do Alentejo e até generosos como é o caso de Beja


----------



## PedroMAR (10 Nov 2014 às 09:50)

Hoje esteve bem mais frio. Foi de de 3ºC


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2014 às 11:20)

Por aqui estamos assim e está um friozinho


----------



## actioman (10 Nov 2014 às 11:52)

Boas!

Por cá a mínima foi de 5,9ºC às 7h13.

O dia apresenta-se com céu nublado e estão 11,5ºC. Nunca mais chega o frio à séria! 
O vento esta madrugada não deu tréguas e a temperatura apenas desceu decentemente quando este acalmou. Actualmente já é do quadrante S, sendo fraco.

À espera desta noite, a ver como serão os acumulados, estamos num "ora mete ora tira". Amanhã fazemos contas!


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Céu encapotado mas sem chuva. Não deve tardar. Um dia frio.


----------



## actioman (10 Nov 2014 às 16:25)

Por aqui chuvisca há um bom bocado, mas ainda sem acumulado na estação.
A temperatura actual é de 10,6ºC.
A pressão atmosférica continua a sua descida e já registo 1013,9hPa.


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

Chuva fraca em Faro desde as 16:20 sensivelmente.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

Tarde de chuva que até agora tem sido em geral fraca, e frio a temperatura ronda os 8ºC, basicamente um dia de inverno, o distrito de Portalegre está com aviso laranja, parece-me exagerado mas veremos


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

Começou a chover por volta das 13h, uma coisa muito fraca, mas manteve-se assim a tarde toda com o vento a aumentar. Neste momento já chove bem, está frio, como esteve o dia inteiro, e continuamos com algum vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Bem, que senhora descarga!


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, que senhora descarga!



Que senhora besta!


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

Pouca chicha... isto não está a chover nada verdadeiramente interessante.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Nov 2014 às 23:13)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, com algum vento à mistura.
48,8km/h de média nos últimos 10 minutos em Carvoeiro, com 61km/h de rajada máxima ainda há pouco.
2,2mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro também


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Parece que vem uma boa linha de instabilidade nesta direcção, vamos ver se é desta que temos sorte


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Chuva forte neste momento  : http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Até que enfim que chove em Serpa! 

O Baixo Alentejo deve estar a levar uma bela rega hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2014 às 01:58)

Chuva torrencial acompanhada de vento forte. Até me acordou.


----------



## talingas (11 Nov 2014 às 02:24)

Por aqui basicamente choveu fraco a moderado desde as 15:00H do dia de ontem o que rendeu 17,5mm. Hoje pelos vistos já começou com chuva torrencial da qual nem me apercebi, mas já rendeu 4mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Nov 2014 às 07:36)

26,6mm acumulados


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2014 às 09:28)

26 mm em Serpa? Uau, isso não é todos os dias que acontece ahah


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2014 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Por cá os acumulados estão nos 8,6mm no Sítio das Fontes e nos 5,2mm em Carvoeiro.
Destaque para o rain rate de *113mm/h* registados às 03h03 no Sítio das Fontes, fruto de uma célula bem activa que passou aqui na zona, célula essa que deixou precipitação de menor intensidade em Carvoeiro (52,6mm/h), mas que teve uma rajada de *88,5km/h* nesse local às 02h56. 

Em Silves o acumulado está nos 15mm.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2014 às 11:37)

Tive agora informações que terá havido um qualquer fenómeno de vento mais forte na Praia de Faro, esta madrugada perto das 03h, com algumas casas destelhadas, postes caídos e um barco virado. 

Pessoal aí dessa zona, deram por alguma coisa?


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2014 às 12:26)

> *Fenómeno extremo de vento provoca estragos na Praia de Faro*
> 
> *Um fenómeno extremo de vento, provavelmente um tornado de fraca intensidade ou um downburst, provocou esta madrugada, por volta das 3h00, estragos na zona poente da Praia de Faro.
> *
> ...


http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/11/fenomeno-extremo-de-vento-provoca-estragos-na-praia-de-faro/


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2014 às 12:33)

Fonte de Apra (São Brás de Alportel) já vai com quase 35mm desde a meia noite e tinha acumulado 9,5mm no dia de ontem. A estação já vai assim com quase 70 mm este mês... Assim já está menos mal!


----------



## actioman (11 Nov 2014 às 12:47)

Por aqui caiu uma aguaceiro que rendeu mais 1,8mm. Tendo hoje um acumulado total de 9,8mm, até ao momento.


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2014 às 13:16)

Por aqui chove de pancadas, mas quando cai é para molhar tudo e todos.
Durante a noite ouvi imenso vento e chuva forte.


----------



## vamm (11 Nov 2014 às 15:00)

De repende "ficou de noite" e está a chover bem. Como disse, é de pancadas.


----------



## romeupaz (11 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Tornado? Quase certo... Olhem os postes
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...nto-extremo-danifica-cinco-habitacoes-em-Faro


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2014 às 15:15)

> *Praia de Faro terá sido atingida por um fenómeno conhecido por “downburst”*
> O fenómeno extremo de vento que atingiu a Praia de Faro, na madrugada de hoje, terça-feira, não foi um tornado.
> 
> ...


http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/11/praia-de-faro-tera-sido-atingida-por-um-downburst/

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/11...-casas-e-assustou-moradores-da-praia-de-faro/


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2014 às 16:01)

> *Informação especial
> Assunto: Situação de vento forte na Praia de Faro*
> 
> No período 3-4UTC de hoje, dia 11 de novembro, foi relatado um episódio de vento forte na região ocidental da Praia de Faro, durante o qual se verificou alguma destruição. Naquele período uma superfície frontal fria bastante ativa afetava a região de Faro, no seu deslocamento para Este. A análise das observações do radar Doppler de Loulé/Cavalos do Caldeirão não permitiu identificar qualquer estrutura convectiva causadora de fenómeno do tipo tornado na região. Permitiu, entretanto, identificar em diversas áreas do sul ( não apenas na da Praia de Faro) assinaturas de vento forte em níveis relativamente baixos.
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2014 às 20:24)

um aguaceiro fraco por volta do meio dia depois de uma madrugada com precipitação. A tarde continou com céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Evento significativo de chuva à passagem do sistema frontal de ontem.
Penso que passou despercebido aqui e felizmente que não houve notícias relacionadas, mas foi na verdade o mais intenso de todo o território, mostra o potencial que a frente adquiriu e a justificar plenamente os avisos laranja.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

Aqui nesse período: 28,8mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, a madrugada foi de chuva e vento forte principalmente à passagem da frente.

Máxima: 20.3ºC
mínima: 15.2ºC
actual. 16.7ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 23:33)

Incluí na mensagem anterior mais informação de imagens obtidas na página do IPMA: radar, gráficos e satélite.

Pela análise detalhada das imagens de radar pode-se inferir que Alvalade e Beja não foram provavelmente os locais em que o acumulado da precipitação foi mais elevado ou a intensidade maior. A noroeste de Alvalade por exemplo é possível que os valores registados para estas duas estações tenham sido ultrapassados; também numa faixa mais a sul e até entre as duas estações. Marcante na imagem de satélite é a estrutura da cobertura nublosa em dois padrões cruzados: aos níveis baixos alinhamentos SW-NE e aos níveis altos ondulações alinhadas segundo a direcção praticamente em ângulo recto com a primeira, NW-SE.

Dos gráficos pode-se concluir que estes máximos horários de precipitação não coincidiram com a passagem das frentes, não há quebra na temperatura ou outro parâmetro, apenas se nota um mínimo na intensidade do vento. Aliás, a essa hora, a situação sinóptica localizava o ponto triplo e qualquer umas das frentes ainda a noroeste desta zona:


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2014 às 00:32)

Ontem da meia-noite às 2h soube que chovia torrencialmente em Panóias, Ourique. Não fica muito longe de Alvalade.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 01:55)

vamm disse:


> Ontem da meia-noite às 2h soube que chovia torrencialmente em Panóias, Ourique. Não fica muito longe de Alvalade.



Vai mais chuva a caminho daí, e do sudoeste/barlavento.


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2014 às 02:12)

StormRic disse:


> Vai mais chuva a caminho daí, e do sudoeste/barlavento.



Confirma-se que choveu bem por lá ^^


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2014 às 02:29)

Já chove bem por aqui e, pelo som, parece forte.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 03:18)

Está a chover no Algarve, em Faro em particular... festa!


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2014 às 14:40)

Tempo de gripes e constipações, é o que tenho para dizer 
Céu nublado, quando aparece o sol é quente como tudo e não está frio como ontem e nos dias anteriores. Talvez mais daqui a pouco arrefeça, mas por agora estamos com 20º C, pouco mais ou menos.


----------



## Agreste (12 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

está calor e até se transpira... meio dia de primavera.


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

O que me é permitido observar é isto: céu limpo em Évora e nas direcções à volta, menos Oeste, vêem-se nuvens destas. Abriu há cerca de 1h e pouco.







Aqui foi à saída do Polo dos Leões, talvez para SE/S





Aqui é na minha localização habitual: N/NE


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Por aqui desde as 16h que a temperatura desceu a pique! Dos 19º C passou a 15º C e já está de novo um frio horrível


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

Boas,
Dia sem chuva, mas de manhã esteve bastante nevoeiro, vamos lá ver se amanhã temos festa novamente


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 22:54)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui desde as 16h que a temperatura desceu a pique! Dos 19º C passou a 15º C e já está de novo um frio horrível



Estando o céu limpo, antes da chegada da frente quente fica sempre bastante frio.
 não admira, Évora está mesmo no pólo do frio neste momento em toda a região centro/sul:




e realmente a temperatura caíu bem assim que se pôs o sol:





ps: fotos impecáveis, como sempre.


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2014 às 01:31)

StormRic disse:


> Estando o céu limpo, antes da chegada da frente quente fica sempre bastante frio.
> não admira, Évora está mesmo no pólo do frio neste momento em toda a região centro/sul:
> 
> 
> ...


É sempre a mesma coisa nesta terra. Mas pelo que vi no CGE já aumentou a temperatura um bocado, mas não se nota... o aquecedor é o melhor amigo na mesma


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 01:35)

vamm disse:


> É sempre a mesma coisa nesta terra. Mas pelo que vi no CGE já aumentou a temperatura um bocado, mas não se nota... o aquecedor é o melhor amigo na mesma



A temperatura recuperou devido à nublosidade e ao vento em aumento que também mudou de direcção.


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

Céu nublado, não está frio, mas está mais ameno do que ontem e MUITO vento, até irrita!


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

Por aqui já chove e o vento continua a assobiar.


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2014 às 14:34)

Não fora o vento e também teríamos um bom dia de primavera. Céu por vezes nublado com nuvens carregadas no horizonte a norte. Não sei onde está a chover.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

Começa a chover de forma ainda moderada.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Forte aguaceiro em Moura neste momento!


----------



## talingas (13 Nov 2014 às 15:32)

Por aqui ainda só caíram umas pinguinhas, (1mm). 15,5ºC, rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50km/h. Hr: 100%


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

E por aqui não teremos muito mais. Calculo que Portalegre, por estar mais a norte, ainda pior!
Agora são sempre os mesmo a beneficiarem destas depressões, o Baixo Alentejo! 

Esperamos por esses acumulados! Aqui se tiver um total superior a 12mm já me dou por feliz!

Neste momento chove com 16,4ºC e registo um acumulado total de 1mm de precipitação. O vento tb se tem feito notar com algumas rajadas que parecem estar a intensificar-se. A mais elevada ainda assim foi pela manhã: 49,9 km/h - (10:49).

Abraço e bons acumulados!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

4,8mm


----------



## sielwolf (13 Nov 2014 às 16:00)

Chuva , Chuva e mais Chuva em Monchique. Parece noite.


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2014 às 16:32)

Continua tudo na mesma e parece que vem aí um miminho qualquer:






Isto é a visão de agora, muito vento, chuva moderada e persistente. Também está aqui um vídeo para se ver a intensidade do vento (chato!).


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

Não me parece ser ainda uma situação a favor do Algarve principalmente o litoral e o Sotavento. Para já parece que só vai chovendo por Aljezur/Monchique e um pouco em zonas do Caldeirão e serras do Barrocal. A ver se há surpresas pois o Algarve continua ainda  bastante seco, situação contrastante com o resto do país. 
Vamos ver se é melhor que a última frente!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

7,1mm acumulados


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Uma boa chuvinha que caiu, sim senhor!


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Chuva moderada por Faro... enfim já começou a fraquejar. 

Talvez tenha sido a abertura.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

Agreste disse:


> Chuva moderada por Faro... enfim já começou a fraquejar.
> 
> Talvez tenha sido a abertura.



Parece que vais ter de esperar mais um pouco... estranha a forma que as linhas de instabilidade estão a tomar... parece que temos um centro de baixas pressões algures no Alentejo e a instabilidade está em todo o seu torno.
 No Sotavento parece estar uma boa linha de instabilidade!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Nov 2014 às 18:32)

Boas,

Por aqui carregou bem em termos de chuva. Choveu forte (até fazia fumo no chão) com algumas rajadas de vento. Agora chove com pouca intensidade!!


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2014 às 18:35)




----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2014 às 18:45)

Boas,
Por aqui até agora pouco a relatar, pouca chuva e pouco vento vamos lá ver se temos mais sorte...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

Vamos ver se isto nos atinge...


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

Volta a chover em Faro com alguma intensidade e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão no meio da noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui até agora pouco a relatar, pouca chuva e pouco vento vamos lá ver se temos mais sorte...


Confirmo, apesar do radar, não se passa absolutamente nada. Choveu um bocadinho e ainda houve umas rajadas na passagem de células (máx 54 km/h) mas nada de muito relevante. Por agora este evento foi um bocado fiasco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

bem parece que aquela mancha de instabilidade vai passar apenas no Algarve


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Oi pessoal! 
Até segunda-feira estou a fazer o seguimento a partir de Ponte de Sôr! 

Resumo de hoje das 14H ás 18H45m, ao início da tarde chovia fraco 
e o vento era fraco a moderado e a temperatura era muito alta cerca dos +19ºC 
(ainda apanhei +19,5ºC/20ºC pelo caminho na zona de Coruche até ao Couço),
mais tarde até ás 17h45m ainda cairam uns aguaceiros fracos, mas a partir dessa hora foi um dilúvio, 
choveu moderado a forte durante 45 minutos, foi mesmo muita chuva!
Ah, e o vento soprou sempre moderado com rajadas!
Agora, o tempo vai alternando entre o chuvisco e os pingos e a temperatura actual aproximada é de +17,5ºC/18ºC.

_P.S. Os valores de temperatura são os do termómetro do carro._


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2014 às 19:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> bem parece que aquela mancha de instabilidade vai passar apenas no Algarve



Não me parece, olhando em regime de _nowcasting_ (imagens de radar e de satélite do IPMA) mais as do Sat24 e ainda as previsões existentes, deverá chover e bem no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo. Ela (a chuva) só deverá chegar aí com força a partir das 22h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 19:40)

pelo radar parece-me que o evento aqui está acabado


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Nov 2014 às 20:04)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pelo radar parece-me que o evento aqui está acabado



Como sabes?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

não vejo nada a vir neste direcção


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

Por aqui hora chove, ora não. Mas quando chove é forte e feio. Vi um relâmpago e vendo pelo ipma, foi algures perto de Mora ou então não aparece.
No radar parece que estamos na recta da desgraça, vem aí festa! As estradas e ruas estão pelas costuras com tanta água e, para variar, os bons condutores já se andaram a espetar por todo o lado na cidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

A maldição.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2014 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva a partir do meio da tarde. 

Máxima: 22.2ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 19.1ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm

Isto está quentinho.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

Chove moderadamente, algum vento e... "calor"! Fui à rua despejar o lixo e sente-se uma ar quase tropical. Bastante abafado, o que, com tanta humidade, acaba por ser quase desagradável


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

Sim, concordo. Está super abafado na rua, até se sente no respirar.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2014 às 21:27)

Vento forte. O vento deve estar fortíssimo noutro lado porque a luz até deu sinal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

Chuva moderada e persistente.
Webcam: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Não posso acreditar que não esteja a chover no Algarve, sotavento, especialmente Portimão.


----------



## MikeCT (13 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

StormRic disse:


> Não posso acreditar que não esteja a chover no Algarve, sotavento, especialmente Portimão.




Em Faro (sotavento) vai pingando. 10,6mm acumulados


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro (sotavento) vai pingando. 10,6mm acumulados



Boa! É que pelo Algarve é uma penúria de estações do IPMA e de membros aqui do fórum. Então no barlavento não há mesmo ninguém.


----------



## AMFC (13 Nov 2014 às 22:25)

Tenho familiares em Sagres, segundo eles lá chove bastante.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

Chuva forte neste momento
Webcam: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Chuva moderada aqui pelo Barlavento nas últimas horas, com 11,6mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes, 9,6mm em Carvoeiro e 14,5mm em Silves.
Rajada máxima de 62,8km/h em Carvoeiro.

Parece vir lá mais qualquer coisa a SW de Sagres. A ver de dá para mais alguns mm por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

Por aqui, 14 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2014 às 23:42)

Chove bastante nesta altura... Boa carga de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:47)

Boa carga de água em* Sagres*.
21h-22h: *16 mm

Fonte: IPMA*


----------



## vitoreis (13 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

É perceptível a chuva na webcam de Faro: http://algarve.uno/faro/

Nota para o vento: o centro da cidade, onde vivo, está bastante protegido mas face ao normal nota-se estar a soprar com mais intensidade.

Chove moderadamente a forte à cerca de duas horas, algo que já não acontecia há muitos meses. Penso que estaremos no ponto mais crítico do evento:






Nota pa


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

Será possível chegar aos 30mm entre o meio dia de 13 e o meio dia de 14 de novembro?


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

qualquer coisa com 11mm na última hora em Faro segundo da estação do MikeCT.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 00:04)

o que vale é que a maré está vazia.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

momentos atrás estava a descascar com força... mas já abrandou.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 00:12)

Se tivermos mais meia hora a chover como há pouco vai dar problema. 

Aliás o jogo de amanhã no Estádio Algarve deve ser um batatal.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Nov 2014 às 00:19)

13mm nos ultimos 15 min, bela chuvada agora. Acumulado de 36,4mm

Rain rate chegou aos 128,0 mm/hr


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 00:47)

Agreste disse:


> Será possível chegar aos 30mm entre o meio dia de 13 e o meio dia de 14 de novembro?





Agreste disse:


> qualquer coisa com 11mm na última hora em Faro segundo da estação do MikeCT.





Agreste disse:


> Se tivermos mais meia hora a chover como há pouco vai dar problema.
> 
> Aliás o jogo de amanhã no Estádio Algarve deve ser um batatal.





MikeCT disse:


> 13mm nos ultimos 15 min, bela chuvada agora. Acumulado de 36,4mm
> 
> Rain rate chegou aos 128,0 mm/hr



Ao menos tiram a barriga de misérias... mas o radar mostra o principal já no sotavento, Olhão, Tavira, VRSA.








embora Faro continue sob chuva mas mais fraca.


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 01:56)

Desde as 21h que não chove em Évora.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 02:28)

vamm disse:


> Desde as 21h que não chove em Évora.



Nota-se nas imagens de satélite e de radar. É porque mais abaixo a actividade da frente é intensa:
Alcoutim acabou de registar 22,7mm em 1 hora (das 00h à 1h)(aviso laranja!) e já acumula 30mm em 6 horas e não é a única estação com acumulados ao nível dos avisos que foram, e bem, emitidos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 03:36)

Actividade desta frente de ontem dia 13, até às 2h de hoje:





destaque para Elvas e o Algarve, mas várias estações do Alentejo com acumulados aquém do esperado, à volta de uma dezena de mm.

O acumulado total de Novembro, até hoje às 2h, põe em grande destaque Beja, devido à precipitação notável ocorrida dia 11.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Nov 2014 às 08:39)

19,2mm acumulados neste episódio até ao momento


----------



## Sentry (14 Nov 2014 às 08:53)

Por volta das 7 da manhã estavam umas abertas. Estava um belo sol. Parece-me que houve uma ligeira descida da temperatura relativamente ao dia de ontem mas a estação da Universidade está desactualizada. Mas neste momento está completamente nublado.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Nov 2014 às 11:10)

StormRic disse:


> Actividade desta frente de ontem dia 13, até às 2h de hoje:



Enquanto no Aeroporto de Faro registou 25,8mm na cidade registei 40,4mm para um total acumulado em Novembro de 66mm 

Vamos ver se não chove (muito) hoje para o estádio do Algarve não ficar um arrozal


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2014 às 11:21)

Bom dia,
Ontem a frente por aqui teve pouca actividade, estava com esperança que tivesse um bom pós-frontal, mas pelos vistos não


----------



## actioman (14 Nov 2014 às 12:47)

Malta de Portalegre ai vão uma células na vossa direcção, a ver se chegam ainda com alguma actividade e se não passam ao lado!
Por aqui dia de ontem chuvoso. Continuam as divergências entre o meu pluviómetro e o do IPMA...
Tenho de ir fazer uns testes para saber em certeza!
O Acumulado de ontem aqui foi de 11mm e o da EMA do IPMA de 25mm. Grandes diferenças... 

Neste momento registo 14,7ºC e um acumulado de 1mm.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

Boas,

Pelos dados de Fonte de Apra (barrocal entre São Brás e Loulé) esta frente parece ter tido o mesmo resultado da última, assim temos 34 mm no dia 13 e 5 mm dia 14 (hoje). Não deu para chegar aos 40mm mas fazendo os contas do mês creio que já foram ultrapassados os 100mm.


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

Por aqui estamos assim, tenho um timelapse em execução para verem depois


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 14:32)

Eram 7 da manhã, ei!


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 14:33)

Céu nublado nesta altura.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

actioman disse:


> e se não passam ao lado!


Pois...... Não totalmente mas apenas uma chuvinha.  No entanto, vem aí mais atrás, veremos. 10,0ºC actuais, que são a mínima. Máxima de 14,5ºC. 2mm acumulados.


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 15:05)

N/NE, neste momento já está um pouco mais avançada:





E segue a todo o vapor para NE:


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

Mammatus muito ténues a Oeste, é a bigorna a célula que vai passar perto daqui. Estando a ser empurradas para Sul, não devo ter muita sorte senão vê-la passar de raspão.


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

Relacionado, secalhar, com o que o SpiderVV disse:














E o timelapse das 14h às 14h30 que tinha prometido:


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

Se for no quadrante Norte, sim, grande vista!


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 16:00)

Céu coberto em Faro, vai chuviscando.


----------



## actioman (14 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

Por aqui passou uma célula, de raspão, por volta das 15h que fez cair bem a temperatura. Deixando forte precipitação na zona mais a Norte da cidade.
Aqui foram apenas umas pinguitas e registei 0,2mm com algumas rajadas de vento, sendo a maior de 38,6km/h.








Neste momento começa a chover de novo e tenho uma temperatura de 13,5ºC e mais 0,2mm. fazendo um acumulado total de 1,4mm no presente dia.






Edit 16h25)
Trovoada!


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 16:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se for no quadrante Norte, sim, grande vista!



Sim, era. Tenho outra tirada pouco depois em que o céu ficou mais negro, coloco aqui mais logo.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Escuridão a vir de Oeste, veremos o que dá.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 17:55)

Raio a WSW!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Raio a WSW!


Ah! bem me parecia que tinha ouvido qualquer coisa


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Pelo radar parece estar a dirigir-se para aqui algo....


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Já se ouve ao longe


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Trovoada mais perto e vários relâmpagos


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

É oficial, há trovoada, chove fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

Chove forte agora


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Efeitos da célula:


----------



## Brunomc (14 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

Trovoada aqui por Vendas Novas


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

vamm disse:


> Relacionado, secalhar, com o que o SpiderVV disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 trabalho fotográfico excelente!

E... esse lugar "não existe"!


----------



## MikeCT (14 Nov 2014 às 19:43)

Vem aí chuvinha parar regar o estádio do Algarve....


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2014 às 19:50)

Mais uns mm acumulados na estação de Fonte de Apra esta tarde. Segue o dia com 8,6mm. Que é feito da estação de Loulé? Ainda emite dados?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Nov 2014 às 19:58)

Estou agora na A6, perto de Montemor e vejo clarões a W-SW. Diria algo ali na direção de alcácer do sal.


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

Vim de viagem para baixo e quando estava a chegar a Ferreira do Alentejo vi um clarão. Depois estava quase a chegar a casa e vi mais dois na direcção Sines/Grandola. Aqui o céu está limpo por agora.


----------



## vamm (14 Nov 2014 às 21:09)

As fotografias que tirei às 16h ainda do mesmo evento:






















Neste momento já se fazem ouvir trovões aqui no "meu" alentejo, apesar do IPMA nunca mostrar nada.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

Chuva muito intensa neste momento!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

E agora trovoada!!!


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

No Estádio Algarve pode ter chovido mas aqui em Faro nem por isso.


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2014 às 00:45)

Aguaceiro em Faro neste momento... fraco, vai chovendo pouco.


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2014 às 21:43)

Chuviscos por volta das 19:30.

Dia de céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Sentry (15 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

vamm disse:


> As fotografias que tirei às 16h ainda do mesmo evento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos. Tenho de começar a tirar aqui na minha quinta porque não tenho os prédios a tapar a vista como tu tens esse azar lol  vi tambem essa enorme formação mas não choveu assim muito como seria de esperar. Relativamente às trovoadas, acho estranho no ipma nao haver nada relacionado aqui com o alentejo


----------



## actioman (15 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Dia de aguaceiros por aqui por terras raianas!

A mínima foi de 6,9ºC às 6h40 e a máxima de 15,3ºC 13h57. O céu alternou entre o pouco e o muito nublado.
A precipitação acumulado foi de 1,6mm.

Algumas imagens tiradas nos arredores da cidade, onde são perceptíveis os fortes aguaceiros:











O Guadiana entre Elvas e Olivença:






Neste momento registo 9,7ºC.


----------



## vamm (16 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Por volta das 15h na direcçao do Almograve


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Boas,
Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, até meio da manhã algum nevoeiro , houve pequenas abertas a ainda chegou a chuviscar. estive a ver o gfs e para quarta-feira  coloca para aqui valores interessantes de precipitação. Espero  que não mude


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

Nebulosidade ao final da tarde... um dia agradável enquanto houve sol. Noite fresca.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

vamm disse:


> Por volta das 15h na direcçao do Almograve



São Teotónio?


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 02:33)

Precipitação acumulada em Novembro até hoje às 0h. Como ontem dia 16 praticamente não choveu nestas estações, este total serve como primeira quinzena. Várias estações com séries incompletas por interrupções de funcionamento.
Mais estações do seguimento sul em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-94#post-457723


----------



## vamm (17 Nov 2014 às 03:56)

Sentry disse:


> Excelentes fotos. Tenho de começar a tirar aqui na minha quinta porque não tenho os prédios a tapar a vista como tu tens esse azar lol  vi tambem essa enorme formação mas não choveu assim muito como seria de esperar. Relativamente às trovoadas, acho estranho no ipma nao haver nada relacionado aqui com o alentejo


A partir de uma quinta acho que consegues sempre algo melhor do que eu 
Mas sim, há muito tempo que reparo que o IPMA basicamente ignora o Alentejo. Não sei, secalhar por ser um deserto é que não temos direito a informações nenhumas. Quem é que é o alentejano que precisa ver onde cairam os raios perto dele? Nenhum, claramente.
Falando da formação: eu vi que aquilo apareceu super rápido, até reparei numa ou outra descarga para os lados de Badajoz, mas não consegui perceber se tinha ligação ou não. De qualquer das maneiras, tinha dado fotos ainda melhores se eu não tivesse tido aula 




Agreste disse:


> São Teotónio?


É bem mais a cima de STO. Estava na Longueira quando vi aquilo.

Mais tarde, ao pôr-do-sol/final do dia é que se chegou mais a terra. Tentei tirar fotografias em V.N.Milfontes com o telemóvel, mas ele decidiu ficar sem bateria, então deixo-vos aqui duas fotografias que retirei do instagram de uns amigos meus, tiradas hoje:
V.N.Milfontes






Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## Sentry (17 Nov 2014 às 11:38)

Aqui vai assim
http://imgur.com/70lHsNJ


----------



## vamm (17 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Sentry disse:


> Aqui vai assim



Deite-te uma mãozinha no código da imagem 

Vista exclusiva do seminário :assobio:
E... não é assim tão difícil tirar fotos ou fazer uma panorâmica


----------



## Sentry (17 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

lol não fui capaz de colocar assim a imagem. ja agora como se faz?

por acaso a vista é mesmo a partir do Colégio Espirito Santo. Não me devem deixar entrar no seminário lol


----------



## vamm (17 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Se é do CES, diria que era do estacionamento, mas é do lado do Seminário.
Para colocares a imagem assim, basta que uses o direct link. Ou seja, carregas para o imgur, quando estiver lá a imagem, carregas em cima dela e vai abrir sozinha no separador e copias esse link aí de cima.

Aqui por estes lados o céu está completamente nublado.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

pássaros voando e todo o dia com este capacete de nuvens baixas...


----------



## Sentry (17 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

vamm disse:


> Se é do CES, diria que era do estacionamento, mas é do lado do Seminário.


exactamente. é mesmo ai nesse sitio. até teve um bom dia de sol cá em Évora


----------



## vamm (17 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Esta tarde, por volta das 16h30, quando começou a limpar um pouco:





Agora à chegada de Évora, apanhei bastante nevoeiro fino, que tinha a sua altura a variar entre a visão em frente de um condutor e por cima do carro. Parecia uma espécie de tecto de seda


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

vamm disse:


> Agora à chegada de Évora, apanhei bastante nevoeiro fino, que tinha a sua altura a variar entre a visão em frente de um condutor e por cima do carro. Parecia uma espécie de tecto de seda



Isso dever ser lindo!


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> Isso dever ser lindo!


E era, tinha dado umas fotos excelentes... mas não dava para fotos enquanto conduzia , mesmo que tentasse, havia zonas em que era tão espesso que não via nada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 03:51)

vamm disse:


> E era, tinha dado umas fotos excelentes... mas não dava para fotos enquanto conduzia , mesmo que tentasse, havia zonas em que era tão espesso que não via nada.



Ainda bem que não tentaste, nenhuma actividade é compatível com condução segura, ainda para mais nessas condições.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 09:54)

Olá, bom dia 

Céu nublado e frio logo pela manhã, 6º C.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Por aqui já se nota um aumento do vento e o céu nublado. Venha ela.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Nov 2014 às 13:22)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e 18,1ºC, acho que não se justifica o aviso amarelo.....


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

Chegou a abrir um pouco a meio da manhã, mas agora já temos mais ventinho e está a ficar mais nublado:









13h


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2014 às 14:26)

Vento de nordeste em Faro e alguma convecção a Este... O céu é uma miscelânia. Há uma parte que está limpo mas há bastante nebulosidade no horizonte, um pouco a toda a volta.


----------



## actioman (18 Nov 2014 às 15:58)

Dia a variar entre o muito e o pouco nublado. A temperatura actual é agradável, 15ºC.
Amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado que ao inicio da manhã se foi dissipando. Nevoeiro esse que ainda rendeu 0,2mm.

A mínima foi de 6,5ºC às 06h41

Imagem da manhã:


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

Pelas 15h50/16h estava assim:






Agora está assim:


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Aqui por Lagoa já vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

aquilo a que os bifes chamam "patchy rain" ou "drizzle".


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

vamm disse:


> Pelas 15h50/16h estava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que calma por aí, a contrastar com o que vai aqui pelo litoral 
Aqueles plátanos estão a ficar bem bonitos, estão mais avançados do que os daqui, significa mais frio por aí, como se pode esperar


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 17:32)

Chuva em Sagres!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Boas,
céu já muito nublado e  estou á espera dela, e não está muito frio


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

Falei com a minha mãe e ela diz que lá pela zona já está o céu completamente "embrulhado" e que está muito vento.

Aqui pelas 16h50:














E pelas 17h20 registei este pormenor nas nuvens:





E por enquanto não chove, está mais vento (nada de relevante ainda) e nota-se que o céu está nublado e que tem alguma humidade no ar.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Aqueles plátanos estão a ficar bem bonitos, estão mais avançados do que os daqui, significa mais frio por aí, como se pode esperar


Diria que foi a pior invenção de sempre meter estas árvores por toda a cidade: imensas sementes, imensas folhas, imenso lixo e imensos problemas. Falo por mim. São bonitas, mas não foram pensadas.


Edit: 19h44
Chuvinha "molha parvos" por aqui, embora esteja a cair bem.


----------



## Sentry (18 Nov 2014 às 22:29)

vamm disse:


> Agora à chegada de Évora, apanhei bastante nevoeiro fino, que tinha a sua altura a variar entre a visão em frente de um condutor e por cima do carro. Parecia uma espécie de tecto de seda



Normalmente quando há nevoeiro, aqui na zona do Louredo, parece ser mesmo uma fina névoa. Como se viesse aí D. Sebastião


----------



## Sentry (18 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

vamm disse:


> Diria que foi a pior invenção de sempre meter estas árvores por toda a cidade: imensas sementes, imensas folhas, imenso lixo e imensos problemas. Falo por mim. São bonitas, mas não foram pensadas.


E concordo com essa opinião acercados plátanos. Nesta altura as folhas entopem as canalizações das ruas nesta altura da chuva, uma pessoa a correr a volta das muralhas com as folhas todas no chão nem conseguimos ver as pretuberâncias que as raízes causaram na calçada e ainda conseguimos aleijar-nos :P , na primavera causam uma alergia medonha mesmo a quem não tem. Enfim. Só são bons no Verão por causa da sombra.


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

Sentry disse:


> E concordo com essa opinião acercados plátanos. Nesta altura as folhas entopem as canalizações das ruas nesta altura da chuva, uma pessoa a correr a volta das muralhas com as folhas todas no chão nem conseguimos ver as pretuberâncias que as raízes causaram na calçada e ainda conseguimos aleijar-nos :P , na primavera causam uma alergia medonha mesmo a quem não tem. Enfim. Só são bons no Verão por causa da sombra.


Eu não as tinha e com os plátanos passei a ter. É horrível! Aquilo mete-se por todo o lado. Então nos carros, ficam todos sujos, entopem as saídas de água. Epa, não sei mesmo quem foi a alma parva que pensou nisso, mas enfim.

Por aqui já chove bem


----------



## Sentry (18 Nov 2014 às 23:28)

vamm disse:


> Eu não as tinha e com os plátanos passei a ter. É horrível! Aquilo mete-se por todo o lado. Então nos carros, ficam todos sujos, entopem as saídas de água. Epa, não sei mesmo quem foi a alma parva que pensou nisso, mas enfim.
> 
> Por aqui já chove bem


E se reparas-te, junto ao hospital cortaram uns que lá estavam. Pensei que fossem fazer ao resto mas negativo. Foi para existir uma melhor visibilidade junto ao heliporto. Aqui também está a chover bem. Tenho pena de não ter uma estação junto a minha casa. Estás a usar qual para te orientares?


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 23:28)

Sentry disse:


> E concordo com essa opinião acercados plátanos. Nesta altura as folhas entopem as canalizações das ruas nesta altura da chuva, uma pessoa a correr a volta das muralhas com as folhas todas no chão nem conseguimos ver as pretuberâncias que as raízes causaram na calçada e ainda conseguimos aleijar-nos :P , na primavera causam uma alergia medonha mesmo a quem não tem. Enfim. Só são bons no Verão por causa da sombra.





vamm disse:


> Eu não as tinha e com os plátanos passei a ter. É horrível! Aquilo mete-se por todo o lado. Então nos carros, ficam todos sujos, entopem as saídas de água. Epa, não sei mesmo quem foi a alma parva que pensou nisso, mas enfim.
> 
> Por aqui já chove bem



As alergias são hipersensibilidades a agentes originalmente inofensivos. Essa hipersensibilidade não é criada pelos agentes mas pelo nosso modo de vida, pela poluição do ar, contaminação industrial dos alimentos, baixa qualidade dos alimentos, envenenamento por inumeráveis compostos químicos que não existiam na natureza, etc. Cada vez mais o ambiente natural vai causar-nos mais alergias porque cada vez vamos estar mais envenenados por nós próprios. Pensamos que a solução é cortar as árvores, as flores, acabar com os pólens, os animais de pelo, etc mas não pensamos que o que se devia cortar era a nossa desnaturalização, a nossa vida cada vez mais artificial.


----------



## Sentry (18 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

StormRic disse:


> Pensamos que a solução é cortar as árvores, as flores, acabar com os pólens, os animais de pelo, etc mas não pensamos que o que se devia cortar era a nossa desnaturalização, a nossa vida cada vez mais artificial.


Tens razão no que dizes, mas no meu caso, sempre vivi no campo, sempre trabalhei em condições onde existiam poeiras e partículas de pequena dimensão em que causam alergias a quem as tem. Por exemplo trabalhar com fardos de palha. Mas quando faço treino fisico junto a esses plátanos quando estão a cair aquelas "bolas" tipo castanheiros, causa-me um enorme congestionamento nasal. Acho bem que existam ali árvores, aquelas é que não


----------



## vamm (18 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

Sentry disse:


> E se reparas-te, junto ao hospital cortaram uns que lá estavam. Pensei que fossem fazer ao resto mas negativo. Foi para existir uma melhor visibilidade junto ao heliporto. Aqui também está a chover bem. Tenho pena de não ter uma estação junto a minha casa. Estás a usar qual para te orientares?



Estava a usar a do Verney, mas morreu. Agora não uso nada :P


----------



## Sentry (18 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

Aqueles moços não sei o que pensam da vida lol sei que há uma na Sé, não sei se existem dados disponiveis na net. Sabes algum sitio onde ha informação da que está no aérodromo?


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 00:11)

Sei que a estação do IPMA ou wtv, está lá ao lado, mas a do aeródromo mesmo, não sei. Além disso nem vale a pena fazer conta com essa, porque aquilo que chove ou a temperatura lá nunca é igual aqui. Eu já cheguei a vir de casa no inverno, apanhar -2º C naquela recta sentido Aguiar - Évora, antes do aeródromo e chego à cidade e estão 5º/6º C. Não sei de nenhuma estação nesta terra, infelizmente. Também tenho uma lá em baixo ao pé de casa e ainda não a encontrei.

Sobre o tempo, confirma-se isto tudo: muita chuva forte e algum vento, há cerca de 1h sem pausas, só acalmou um pouco agora.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 00:14)

Sentry disse:


> Tens razão no que dizes, mas no meu caso, sempre vivi no campo, sempre trabalhei em condições onde existiam poeiras e partículas de pequena dimensão em que causam alergias a quem as tem. Por exemplo trabalhar com fardos de palha. Mas quando faço treino fisico junto a esses plátanos quando estão a cair aquelas "bolas" tipo castanheiros, causa-me um enorme congestionamento nasal. Acho bem que existam ali árvores, aquelas é que não



Off-topic: As alergias que cada pessoa desenvolve como consequência dos envenenamentos diferem de pessoa para pessoa. Eu por exemplo sempre tive alergias mas nunca aos plátanos! E consegui curá-las gradualmente modificando o meu estilo de vida e de alimentação e não fugindo dos campos nem das árvores nem das flores ou animais, pelo contrário. Claro que nisto o exemplo de uma pessoa raramente é válido para outra, mas as árvores sempre existiram e plátanos daquele tamanho estão ali há muitas dezenas de anos, alguns mesmo centenários; a nossa poluição é que não. É lamentável cortar árvores daquele porte, até porque árvores não são meros objectos decorativos embora queiramos fazer isso delas, entre outras coisas.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 00:21)

StormRic, eu só estou a morar em Évora há 3 anos e só no ano passado é que comecei a notar que eles me atacavam em força e eu sempre morei no campo, nunca tive alergias com nada deste género, por isso sim, faz-me impressão tê-las agora.

Btw, alguém me consegue situar esta coisa que eu não consigo ver neste post: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ema-de-reliquias-odemira-inag-01-10-2011.6115/ ?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 00:30)

Mas os plátanos já lá estavam há dezenas de anos. Simplesmente não sabias que o teu organismo já tinha desenvolvido uma hipersensibilidade a esse agente específico por que ainda não tinhas tido contacto com o agente, mas a deficiência no sistema imunitário já existia. Os culpados não são os plátanos. Eu tive que mudar para deixar de ter alergias, mas não comecei a pensar que o que devia mudar eram os agentes alérgicos, porque esses eram naturais e sempre existiram, o problema era eu, não era a natureza. Acabaremos com um mundo árido se pensarmos dessa maneira.


vamm disse:


> StormRic, eu só estou a morar em Évora há 3 anos e só no ano passado é que comecei a notar que eles me atacavam em força e eu sempre morei no campo, nunca tive alergias com nada deste género, por isso sim, faz-me impressão tê-las agora.
> 
> Btw, alguém me consegue situar esta coisa que eu não consigo ver neste post: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ema-de-reliquias-odemira-inag-01-10-2011.6115/ ?



Vou ver se encontro essa estação.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

StormRic disse:


> Vou ver se encontro essa estação.


Eu sei qual é a estação, sempre soube desde pequenina, fica mesmo ao lado da minha casa lá em baixo... só que nunca consegui encontrar o site para verificar os dados dela.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 00:34)

vamm disse:


> Eu sei qual é a estação, sempre soube desde pequenina, fica mesmo ao lado da minha casa lá em baixo... só que nunca consegui encontrar o site para verificar os dados dela.



Não tinha percebido, desculpa. Não sei se o INAG ainda "existe".


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

Pelo que percebi o INAG é a actual APA.
Eu tinha uma familiar que, antigamente, ia lá buscar os registos da estação e enviava para os senhores responsáveis por aquilo, mas depois passou a ser tudo electrónico e ela nunca mais fez isso. Só que nunca encontrei registos daquilo em lado nenhum, sei que aquilo está em funcionamento porque a Câmara costuma referir a dita cuja, mas não se vê em lado nenhum.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 00:44)

vamm disse:


> Eu sei qual é a estação, sempre soube desde pequenina, fica mesmo ao lado da minha casa lá em baixo... só que nunca consegui encontrar o site para verificar os dados dela.


Os serviços que integravam o INAG estão agora integrados na Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, julgo eu. Não sei se eles publicam as observações das estações e se ainda têm a responsabilidade dessas estações.

http://www.apambiente.pt/index.php


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 00:54)

Encontrei um site com alguns dados, mas só coisas até 04/2013, não sei se o site é usado... pelo aspecto dele. (SNIRH)
Hei-de perder aí um diazinho a fazer uma pesquisa intensiva :P obrigada, StormRic.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 02:48)

vamm disse:


> Encontrei um site com alguns dados, mas só coisas até 04/2013, não sei se o site é usado... pelo aspecto dele. (SNIRH)
> Hei-de perder aí um diazinho a fazer uma pesquisa intensiva :P obrigada, StormRic.



Há uma estação Relíquias no site da APA mas parece que não está a enviar. Clicando no mapa pode-se escolher duas estações simultaneamente.
http://www.apambiente.pt/?ref=ifram...ocD9pZE1haW49MiZpZEl0ZW09MiZpZnJhbWVhdXRoPTE=


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 03:20)

Interessante: há algumas estações a enviar dados de precipitação acumulada e vento nesta página da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente
http://www.apambiente.pt/?ref=ifram...ocD9pZE1haW49MiZpZEl0ZW09MiZpZnJhbWVhdXRoPTE=

Monchique por exemplo (imagem aumentada 3x)


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 05:40)

Faro a registar a primeira precipitação e a Zambujeira a continuar com precipitação relativamente abundante:







outra linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se da região do Algarve, e uma grande mancha de precipitação a deslocar-se para NNE, em princípio é a que virá a atingir o sudoeste e depois a região centro.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 06:29)

Monchique com chuva e vento moderados.


----------



## trepkos (19 Nov 2014 às 08:09)

Noite e início de manhã com muita chuva.

Parece que o dia promete dada a circulação das células, vamos ver o que chove em Montemor e Évora.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 09:16)

Parece que vai estourar ali por Lagos-Vila do Bispo.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca a moderada por aqui, com 9,0mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e 9,2mm em Carvoeiro.

Atenção à linha mais activa que está a entrar ali entre Sagres e Lagos. Parece ser muito interessante e com boas quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## Sentry (19 Nov 2014 às 10:23)

StormRic disse:


> Acabaremos com um mundo árido se pensarmos dessa maneira.


Concordo plenamente. Daqui a pouco estaremos como no Brasil em que cortam uma árvore para colocarem um placar de um miúdo a abraçar uma árvore 
Mas que a ideia dos plátanos não fui uma ideia feliz não foi. Tivessem posto sobreiros


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2014 às 10:32)

Em Aljezur (Vale da Telha) choveu cerca de 13mm em 15 min e 20mm na última hora. Leva o dia com 25.4mm acumulados. Promete, tendo em conta o que aí vem ainda...

- http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVAL2#history-

EDIT: 26.4 mm


----------



## 1337 (19 Nov 2014 às 10:48)

Claro que é sempre mais fácil culpar o que quer que seja pelo erro humano, mas não amigos,a culpa não é dos plátanos. Trata-se sim de mau planeamento de limpezas e drenagens.

Onde eu moro temos a maior avenida de plátanos da Europa com cerca de 130 anos, em pleno centro da cidade, e não há inundações mesmo depois do que choveu por aqui.


----------



## Sentry (19 Nov 2014 às 10:57)

Por Évora está assim. Não tenho informação dos dados até ao momento


----------



## PedroMAR (19 Nov 2014 às 11:04)

Sentry disse:


> Por Évora está assim. Não tenho informação dos dados até ao momento


Já estão a cair umas pingas (segundo dados do _*Verney*_ - 0.2 mm)


----------



## Sentry (19 Nov 2014 às 11:15)

Hoje ainda não tinha testado essa estação porque tem estado em baixo já há alguns dias mas já vi que está on


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

Por aqui como esperada nada de chuva


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

*21,4mm* em Sagres (IPMA) das 9h às 10h.

E mais *23mm* na mesma estação, entre as 10h e as 11h. (Dados do tempo presente - IPMA).


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2014 às 12:29)

Espero que a precipitação progrida mais para leste. Em todo o caso parece-me inevitável as enormes discrepâncias que existirão entre Oeste e Leste no final deste evento. 
Por Fonte de Apra segue com 5,7mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Duvido que evolua para leste


----------



## actioman (19 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Por aqui, na minha estação apenas 2,8mm. Enfim parece um comboio de Sul para Norte e eu a vê-lo passar.







Dia de céu nublado e disto não passa, temos temperatura de primavera com 16,7ºC e uma H.R. de 80% por isso a sensação térmica é de tempo abafado.

Por aqui um dia para esquecer.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2014 às 12:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Duvido que evolua para leste



Segundo a última saída do GFS foi retirada bastante precipitação a Sul e mesmo na costa Ocidental. Na tua zona e grande parte do interior Sul e  no Sueste pouco há-de mexer do zero. Após isso para os outros eventos cortou também bastante precipitação e mais adiante há-de vir o AA (parece-me inevitável mais dia menos dia). Até lá muita chuva sobre chuva nos sítios do costume. Não podemos fazer nada infelizmente...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:05)

43,9mm em Sagres em duas horas, das 9h às 11h.

Monchique registou numerosos máximos de 5mm em 15 minutos (20mm/h), ou 4mm em 10 minutos,  portanto sem problemas de enxurradas. Destaque para o vento.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

StormRic disse:


> 43,9mm em Sagres em duas horas, das 9h às 11h.
> 
> Monchique registou numerosos máximos de 5mm em 15 minutos (20mm/h), ou 4mm em 10 minutos,  portanto sem problemas de enxurradas. Destaque para o vento.



O período de maior precipitação parece já ter acabado nessa zona. Agora é estar atento a alguma célula que possa surgir mas acredito que seja sempre mais para Oeste Sagres_Vila do Bispo_Aljezur.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:42)

trovoadas disse:


> O período de maior precipitação parece já ter acabado nessa zona. Agora é estar atento a alguma célula que possa surgir mas acredito que seja sempre mais para Oeste Sagres_Vila do Bispo_Aljezur.



Concordo. Com mais 10mm na última hora Sagres acumula 53,9mm em três horas: aviso vermelho.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

StormRic disse:


> Concordo. Com mais 10mm na última hora Sagres acumula 53,9mm em três horas: aviso vermelho.



Discordo... ainda que sendo muita chuva, nunca passou dos 40mm em 1 hora (critério para Aviso vermelho), e não deverá passar dos 60mm em 6 horas (o outro critério para Aviso Vermelho). (a não ser que ainda chova bem por lá agora outra vez).


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Discordo... ainda que sendo muita chuva, nunca passou dos 40mm em 1 hora (critério para Aviso vermelho), e não deverá passar dos 60mm em 6 horas (o outro critério para Aviso Vermelho). (a não ser que ainda chova bem por lá agora outra vez).



Se os 60mm se distribuirem pelas 6horas, três horas é metade desse período. 54mm nessa metade ficar apenas a 6mm do total no dobro do tempo parece-me mais do que suficiente para ter uma situação tão ou mais grave do que se fossem 60mm em 6 horas. O que falta nos critérios é o valor para três horas infelizmente, porque é nesse espaço de tempo que costumam ocorrer os desastres.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 13:59)

as ribeiras das costa vicentina são pequenas mas os vales da serra do espinhaço de cão são bem encaixados. Teremos certamente uma ou outra ribeira a atirar água fora do curso.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

StormRic disse:


> Se os 60mm se distribuirem pelas 6horas, três horas é metade desse período. 54mm nessa metade ficar apenas a 6mm do total no dobro do tempo parece-me mais do que suficiente para ter uma situação tão ou mais grave do que se fossem 60mm em 6 horas.


Tudo bem, como disse, até foi uma boa quantidade de chuva, no entanto, nenhum dos critérios de Aviso Vermelho foi cumprido.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

céu nublado em Faro, por vezes ameaçador mas sem pinga de chuva até agora.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

É sempre bom ver alguém a tirar fotos e meter neste tópico 

Tirada às 14h, desde aí que não chove. Mas choveu a noite toda e durante a manhã.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Notícias de Aljezur ainda sem grande detalhe... os campos estarão certamente alagados na primeira cheia do ano.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:14)

Vento a aumentar em Monchique, já atinge máximos de 55Km/h, excedeu os valores atingidos durante a passagem das células durante a manhã. Terá a ver com a proximidade da costa daquela linha de células mas que não deve entrar, dirige-se para norte, aliás nor-nordeste.
No entanto há uma ligeira modificação de trajectória nos últimos minutos.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

Agreste disse:


> Notícias de Aljezur ainda sem grande detalhe... os campos estarão certamente alagados na primeira cheia do ano.



Nunca vi essa ribeira assim! 




StormRic disse:


> Vento a aumentar em Monchique, já atinge máximos de 55Km/h, excedeu os valores atingidos durante a passagem das células durante a manhã. Terá a ver com a proximidade da costa daquela linha de células mas que não deve entrar, dirige-se para norte, aliás nor-nordeste.
> No entanto há uma ligeira modificação de trajectória nos últimos minutos.



Desde que descobriste essa estação, não queres mais nada 
A minha mãe disse-me que tem estado muito vento lá e na zona da Mina de Neves Corvo também soube que estava uma ventania desgraçada.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

Agreste disse:


> Notícias de Aljezur ainda sem grande detalhe... os campos estarão certamente alagados na primeira cheia do ano.



Em Monchique choveu 70mm durante as 5 horas em que passaram aquelas células de manhã, entre as 7h e as 12h. Sagres teve 53,9mm.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

no último dia de março de 2013 quase que chegava ao asfalto onde passam os carros, mais ou menos onde se vê aquele tubo.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

Arquivo - dia de natal de 2010. Só uma das ribeiras contribuiu, há também o efeito da maré.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Recomeçou a chover em Monchique. A linha de instabilidade "resolveu" aproximar-se mesmo do litoral e está a entrar por toda a costa vicentina. Vão encher mais as ribeiras!





Aquele vento em Monchique é mesmo sinal quando se aproximam as células.

De *manhã* a actividade eléctrica foi no mar:


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 16:43)

Já entraram as células no barlavento.
Imagem das 16:20 e das 16:30








Vai ser uma grande quantidade de chuva!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 16:47)

StormRic disse:


> Já entraram as células no barlavento.
> Imagem das 16:20
> 
> 
> ...



Deixa lá ver o que chega aqui....


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

céu cinzento metálico, tarde ventosa mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

Por aqui 0 mm! Nem pinga de chuva (aliás, tal como previsto). Agora que instalámos o pluviómetro na Escola de Pias, só espero que não deixe de chover de todo...


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2014 às 17:02)

Nos últimos 15 minutos, mais 15 mm em Aljezur, fazendo um total de já 56 mm 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVAL2#history


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nos últimos 15 minutos, mais 15 mm em Aljezur, fazendo um total de já 56 mm
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVAL2#history



 15 em 15? isso é muito forte! Como vai a ribeira?

Realmente a linha de células tornou-se alaranjada. Ainda não chegou a Monchique.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2014 às 17:15)

Realmente está preocupante a situação para o sudoeste... tem que se ter atenção nas próximas horas nomeadamente a cheias urbanas nas Vilas da região. Se a instabilidade chegar à serra de Monchique poderá também haver inundações no vale de Aljezur. Atenção também aos pequenos cursos de água da zona que podem sempre dar problemas em habitações mais chegadas.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 17:17)

Por aqui não chove desde as 13h30/14h, mas o céu manteve-se cinzento o tempo todo.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 17:21)

não sabemos as condições da estação amadora dos Vales - Aljezur... mas este mês já leva 150mm. A média de novembro nesta zona é mais alta e anda pelos 100-110mm.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

Uma situação de cheia dentro do normal... mais algumas fotos do Milton Sequeira...











e da Célia Rocha...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

Célula intensa passou às 17:10 na Zambujeira:


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Pessoal do Barlavento, como anda isso? A linha de instabilidade está semi-estacionária e com um aspecto bem manhoso.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pessoal do Barlavento, como anda isso? A linha de instabilidade está semi-estacionária e com um aspecto bem manhoso.



A reflectividade de Loulé exagera sempre um pouco o aspecto, mas a linha está deveras robusta. Veremos o que vai dar na continuação para Leste, aquelas células a entrarem do mar em zona de planície costeira podem dar fenómenos de vento extremo; e ainda a precipitação que vai ocorrer em Monchique.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

Chegou a Monchique agora.
17:50


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

estando aqui deste lado, não dá para mostrar nada... porque nada se passou hoje.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Boas,
mais uma vez o aviso amarelo não se justificou, choveu de noite e manhã( nada de especial) e de tarde quando activaram o aviso amarelo não choveu praticamente, hoje é ve-la passar ao lado


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

Este filamento que se vê no radar faz lembrar aquela noite em Quarteira onde cairam 90mm de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

Mais 12mm para Sagres, das 16 às 17h: é o quarto registo horário maior ou igual a 10mm para esta estação em apenas oito horas! E dois dos registos foram superiores a 20mm!

Acumulado de 10 horas: 66,8mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Deixa lá ver o que chega aqui....



Está a chegar...
Imagem das 18:20, passou por Lagos


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

StormRic disse:


> Chegou a Monchique agora.
> 17:50



As fotos que o Agreste gentilmente nos mostrou da ribeira de Aljezur foram antes desta linha de instabilidade, tenho muita curiosidade em saber como está agora, depois de ter passado por Aljezur e Serra de Monchique, que é a principal alimentadora de água. Num dos comentários no facebook diz que já está pior que nas fotos...

A minha avó tem lá casa perto, se lá estivesse ia tirar umas fotos, mas infelizmente não posso...


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 19:07)

Cheira-me que vem aí molho 
O vento já aumentou.






Soube que em Panóias (Ourique) está a cair uma chuvada enorme. Tal como na minha zona, que ficam ambas nessa linha feiosa que aí está a subir.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

A estação de Monchique parou de registar...


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

Trovoada nesta linha de instabilidade segundo o Sat24.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

vamm disse:


> Soube que em Panóias (Ourique) está a cair uma chuvada enorme. Tal como na minha zona, que ficam ambas nessa linha feiosa que aí está a subir.



Nessa localidade existe uma estação amadora: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IUNDEFIN143
Está de facto a chover bastante, por exemplo entre as 18:47 e 19:02 cairam 14,5 mm.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nessa localidade existe uma estação amadora: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IUNDEFIN143
> Está de facto a chover bastante, por exemplo entre as 18:47 e 19:02 cairam 14,5 mm.


Parece que foi mesmo à bruta 
E deve ainda estar a chover, porque a linha continua a passar bem lá por cima. E segundo o percurso que leva, deve passar mesmo por aqui. Como diria a minha avó: _o vento está mesmo a puxá-la._
Mas reparem na criatura que está em mar


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:52)

vamm disse:


> Cheira-me que vem aí molho
> O vento já aumentou.
> 
> Soube que em Panóias (Ourique) está a cair uma chuvada enorme. Tal como na minha zona, que ficam ambas nessa linha feiosa que aí está a subir.



Está uma célula a dirigir-se para aí: ou acerta em cheio em Évora ou passa de raspão a sueste.








Entretanto há um "monstro" a sul-sudoeste do Algarve.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Nov 2014 às 19:52)

Evento deveras curioso, sem dúvida! Por aqui (Moura), apenas algum vento. O sol chegou a brilhar! Precipitação: 0 mm! Enorme contraste com o que se passa pelo litoral...


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Parou de chover  (bem ... ouvi agora tic tic mas deve ser a goteira do prédio). Que dia digno de nota


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2014 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> Está uma célula a dirigir-se para aí: ou acerta em cheio em Évora ou passa de raspão a sueste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Será uma super célula? Tem forma de feijãozinho.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Deixa lá ver o que chega aqui....



Nada mau, 8,4mm rendeu essa linha, em menos de meia hora


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

Hoje temos esta pequena rede de informação, satelites, radar...

Nos anos 80 tínhamos o jornal do dia seguinte.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Será uma super célula? Tem forma de feijãozinho.



Não me parece mas também não sou especialista; julgo que não tem eco suficientemente forte.





Agora, aquilo no mar a sudoeste não é brincadeira! E aproxima-se depressa.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 20:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Será uma super célula? Tem forma de feijãozinho.


acho que nunca mais vou ver as células da mesma maneira!

Se ela continuar como tem estado a andar, vai deitar muita águinha por aqui.






Agreste disse:


> Hoje temos esta pequena rede de informação, satelites, radar...
> 
> Nos anos 80 tínhamos o jornal do dia seguinte.



Nessa altura, acontecia muita coisa e só sabiam o que lhes tinha acontecido dias depois. Devia ser mesmo mau serem apanhados por umas coisas destas.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 20:06)

actividade elétrica naquele tufo...desta vez parece ser algures entre Portimão e Faro...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

vamm disse:


> acho que nunca mais vou ver as células da mesma maneira!
> 
> Se ela continuar como tem estado a andar, vai deitar muita águinha por aqui.
> 
> ...


A culpa é do nosso caro colega stormy que lhes deu esse nome!  Agora estou mais atento à "feijoada"!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> Não me parece mas também não sou especialista; julgo que não tem eco suficientemente forte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já perdeu a forma. De qualquer forma, é um facto que algo severo se aproxima do litoral sul algarvio.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

Sinal verde para chuva!  Pingas grossas e algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Já perdeu a forma. De qualquer forma, é um facto que algo severo se aproxima do litoral sul algarvio.



Penso que vai passar de raspão no barlavento e segue para o litoral centro, a não ser que mude de trajectória ou se dissipe.
http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-4


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

vamm disse:


> Sinal verde para chuva!  Pingas grossas e algum vento.



Está mesmo já aí!


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 20:18)

StormRic disse:


> Nada mau, 8,4mm rendeu essa linha, em menos de meia hora



Sim... não foi mau...
Deu 4,8mm em 10 minutos, mais 3,4mm nos 10 minutos seguintes... mais uns "pózinhos" antes  
O "rain rate" máximo foi de 164,6mm/h.

Em Carvoeiro foi menos intenso, atingindo apenas os 58,2mm/h.

Sigo com 19,6mm e 13,6mm acumulados em cada estação, respectivamente.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Será que temos alguém em Lagos-Portimão? penso que das falésias dará para uma sessão de trovoada... ou ecobcg ali no Carvoeiro...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 20:24)

Agreste disse:


> Será que temos alguém em Lagos-Portimão? penso que das falésias dará para uma sessão de trovoada... ou ecobcg ali no Carvoeiro...



Vai a caminho de Sagres.... ainda fica longe... 
Mas quem sabe se não dou lá um salto...

Mas parece estar a perder actividade eléctrica...


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 20:31)

No satelite apesar de não chover, está tudo tapado de nuvens... à distância até pode acontecer que não se vê nada.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:33)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim... não foi mau...
> Deu 4,8mm em 10 minutos, mais 3,4mm nos 10 minutos seguintes... mais uns "pózinhos" antes
> O "rain rate" máximo foi de 164,6mm/h.
> 
> ...



A estação de Monchique "calou-se" com a passagem dessa linha de instabilidade. O que terá acontecido?


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Foi coisa de pouca dura... já não pinga nada, só há vento. 
A não ser que o aviso amarelo até às 0h seja por causa desse "feijãozinho" , não vejo razão para ele existir. O que tinha a chover, choveu entre as 23h de dia 18 (ontem) e as 14h de hoje. Mas vamos a ver o que esta noite ainda traz... porque esta morreu "na praia".


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Vai a caminho de Sagres.... ainda fica longe...
> Mas quem sabe se não dou lá um salto...
> 
> Mas parece estar a perder actividade eléctrica...





Agreste disse:


> No satelite apesar de não chover, está tudo tapado de nuvens... à distância até pode acontecer que não se vê nada.



Sim, até no radar se vê que perdeu actividade:
20:20


----------



## FilipaP (19 Nov 2014 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> A estação de Monchique "calou-se" com a passagem dessa linha de instabilidade. O que terá acontecido?



Afogou-se. :P

Espero que aquilo perca a força e não passe em Portimão. Tenho lá casa que já há muitos anos teve uma inundação.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

Acabou por ganhar bastante força


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

10,8mm acumulados e *16,6ºC *actuais! O vento esse está forte, não sai dos 40 a 50 km/h. Rajada máxima de 55,1 km/h, actual de 50.

Edit: 58,7 km/h. Média de 50.

Edit 21:17: *63,7 km/h.*


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:16)

FilipaP disse:


> Afogou-se. :P
> 
> Espero que aquilo perca a força e não passe em Portimão. Tenho lá casa que já há muitos anos teve uma inundação.





vamm disse:


> Acabou por ganhar bastante força



A chegar à costa de Sagres. Diminuiu a actividade mas desenvolveu uma bigorna bem grande para oeste e foi este desenvolvimento que fez parecer na animação de satélite que tinha uma trajectória mais para norte do que para nor-nordeste.





e tem alguma actividade eléctrica:


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Nov 2014 às 21:17)

A célula intensificou-se, núcleo bem definido. 
Atenção pessoal de Lagos, Alvor e Portimão.


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Nov 2014 às 21:18)

Lá ver o que sai dai... Estou por Portimão e vou-vos mantendo informados do que se vai passando 
Por enquanto tudo tranquilo.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

GoN_dC disse:


> Lá ver o que sai dai... Estou por Portimão e vou-vos mantendo ocorrente do que se vai passar



Prepara a máquina, faz um vídeo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

Na animação de satélite vê-se que a bigorna segue para norte mas as células ficam no sul, apanhadas pela costa do barlavento 

http://www.sat24.com/zoomloop.aspx?ir=true&region=eu&lat=40&lon=-4


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

Já não via uma situação deste calibre no Algarve há muito tempo. Alguém está a reportar esta célula do Algarve?


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

Pessoal da zona de Portimão preparem as máquinas


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 21:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> A célula intensificou-se, núcleo bem definido.
> Atenção pessoal de Lagos, Alvor e Portimão.



Told ya, StormRic 
Apesar dessa bigorna ter enfraquecido um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

Parece-me violento. Lagos e Portimão na trajectória:





aquilo não parece um "feijão"?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Portimão preparem as máquinas



e os baldes...


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Nov 2014 às 21:37)

Alguém reporta esta tempestade de Portimão?


----------



## sielwolf (19 Nov 2014 às 21:38)

para já está tudo tranquilo por portimão


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Nov 2014 às 21:38)

sielwolf disse:


> para já está tudo tranquilo por portimão



Vês trovoada, o vento como está?


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Nov 2014 às 21:39)

Não vejo trovoada, vento fraco.

Edit, começa a pingar e vento já moderado


----------



## sielwolf (19 Nov 2014 às 21:39)

Não se ouve trovoada por enquanto, não chove e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:40)

O Stormy não devia analisar isto?


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

Diria que parece um amendoim 
Trovoada tem que alguém ter visto, existem descargas apontadas no IPMA mesmo junto à costa e uma lá por cima.
Mas o grosso da chuva deve estar a passar por Lagos, pelo menos é o que o Rain Alarm indica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Nov 2014 às 21:43)

Perdeu intensidade..


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 21:45)




----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Perdeu intensidade..



está mesmo no limite do radar, sinal fraco.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

Os algarvios espantaram o evento nocturno


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

Arriscaria mais que a mancha enfraqueça que se reforce. Vamos lá ver se vai passar de Sines/Beja.


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 21:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Arriscaria mais que a mancha enfraqueça que se reforce. Vamos lá ver se vai passar de Sines/Beja.


As que estão a seguir pelo interior, têm morrido a partir dessa linha.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 21:49)

vamm disse:


>



partiu-se em duas, uma das células está agarrada a Lagos, a outra preferiu Monchique. Reintensificação pela orografia possivelmente.


----------



## parvonia (19 Nov 2014 às 21:49)

Estou por Sines a espera de alguma coisa


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Alguns relâmpagos visíveis a SW aqui de Silves, há uns minutos atrás, e alguns deles audíveis daqui. Entretanto já acabou. 
Ainda deu para apanhar um


----------



## sielwolf (19 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

Tudo muito tranquilo ainda!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

A célula ficou exactamente onde não há ninguém a reportar nem estação alguma...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

Espantoso: volatilizou-se! Só sobrou a parte que se tinha desgarrado para o interior.
21:50


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

Bem, bela estrutura em arco ( Bow echo) a entrar no barlavento...não há relatos de rajadas?
As extremidades dos bow´s, neste caso, amais activa parece ser a que vai entrar por Portimão, podem albergar supercelulas...


----------



## sielwolf (19 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

Estou em Portimão e por enquanto o vento é fraco .


----------



## parvonia (19 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

Sines poderá esperar algo?


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

Nunca tinha visto uma dissipação tão rápida!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

stormy disse:


> Bem, bela estrutura em arco ( Bow echo) a entrar no barlavento...não há relatos de rajadas?
> As extremidades dos bow´s, neste caso, amais activa parece ser a que vai entrar por Portimão, podem albergar supercelulas...



desapareceu, pura e simplesmente!


----------



## sielwolf (19 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

Desapareceu e nem 1 gota caiu em Portimão.


----------



## Sentry (19 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

Foi um belo evento de assistir. Estou com alguma dificuldade em mexer no Sat24 :S nao consigo ver a imagem pelo radar


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

Sequência desta dissipação:


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

Estava a ser uma emoção tão grande, ver essa caixinha de surpresas chegar... assim que vê os Algarvios, desaparece!


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

mais umas quantas... por volta das 3 da tarde...


----------



## Sentry (19 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Nesta altura está é bastante vento aqui em Évora (para o que é normal). 2.8 m/s


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Rajadas continuam entre os 40 e os 60 km/h aqui, todo o Alentejo está com algum vento.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2014 às 00:15)

E por aqui vento praticamente nulo! xD


----------



## actioman (20 Nov 2014 às 00:42)

Por aqui idem. Sem vento. E já como céu estrelado. A temperatura actual é de 14,6C.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2014 às 01:03)

Aqui continua o vento apesar de mais moderado. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h desde as 0h. 15,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 06:09)

Em princípio fica tudo no mar, só cá chega chuva.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 07:25)

sagres está a levar forte e feio


----------



## GoN_dC (20 Nov 2014 às 07:35)

Chove torrencialmente em Portimão, com vento e alguma trovoada à mistura.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Nov 2014 às 08:04)

Grande estoiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2014 às 08:09)

Estrutura interessante e agressiva a entrar pelo sul! É capaz de albergar alguma trovoada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 08:30)

O pessoal do barlavento e litoral alentejano ainda está todo a dormir. Era bom uns reportes


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 08:34)

Já a meia hora que chove com grande intensidade em Sines, vento com rajadas bastante interessantes e trovoada a mistura.


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 08:46)

Ou muito me engano ou temos nova frente em aproximação?
Não merecia um aviso do IPMA?


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

parvonia disse:


> [/IMG]
> Ou muito me engano ou temos nova frente em aproximação?
> Não merecia um aviso do IPMA?



os avisos acabaram de ser lançados, aviso amarelo


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

parvonia disse:


> [/IMG]
> Ou muito me engano ou temos nova frente em aproximação?
> Não merecia um aviso do IPMA?



Já puseram agora, depois de começar, foram à janela...


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

Aquilo que passou na zona de Sagres se não tinha tornados pouco faltava.
Isto a entrar às 7h com aviso verde é mesmo para rir se não pudesse ser trágico:


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 08:53)

Como alguém dizia é só um feijão


----------



## AMFC (20 Nov 2014 às 08:59)

Porto da Baleeira em Sagres, ontem ao final da tarde, onde é bem evidente o resultado das fortes chuvadas. Foto do meu amigo Paulo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 09:05)

parvonia disse:


> Como alguém dizia é só um feijão



Parece-me mais uma feijoada com todos... (off-topic, desculpem).
Mas a ideia é perfeita para descrever a forma


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2014 às 09:06)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> O pessoal do barlavento e litoral alentejano ainda está todo a dormir. Era bom uns reportes



Tens razão...fiquei um pouco surpreendido ao abrir a porta às 07h20 e ver um céu tempestuoso! Não estava à espera que entrasse tanto em terra...
Resultado, chuva torrencial, que rendeu 16,4mm no Sítio das Fontes (rain rate máximo de 101,0mm/h) e 14,4mm em Carvoeiro (rain rate máximo de 74,8mm/h).

A linha trazia muita instabilidade, com fortes "_updrafts_" visíveis e com alguma trovoada à mistura. No mar o espectáculo deve ter sido engraçado!
Ainda coloquei a câmara (GP) a filmar na rua. A ver se apanhou alguma coisa, mesmo com a chuva a cair-lhe em cima


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 09:28)

Por aqui parece noite. Entrou uma faixa negra com muito vento, rajadas agressivas. E agora está assim, nuvens altas para um lado, nuvens médias para outro e nuvens baixas para outro. O céu a alisar com bastante vento e a começarem a cair pingas grossas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 09:52)

Assim vai o Sado sob o viaduto da A2:





E uma ribeira afluente:


----------



## Magia (20 Nov 2014 às 10:23)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Assim vai o Sado sob o viaduto da A2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Nov 2014 às 10:33)

Por aqui mais um dia a ver tudo passar ao lado....


----------



## Magia (20 Nov 2014 às 10:37)

Boa tarde

Leio o este forum há vários anos, apesar de quase não participar (ainda cheguei a criar um registo há uns anos e a participar meia dúzia de vezes, mas como perdi os dados agora tive de fazer um novo registo).

Registei-me agora porque ontem andavam a pedir informações visuais sobre o  estado do tempo no Barlavento  Algarvio e como eu estou aqui (apesar de não ser nenhuma perita) lembrei-me que podia ajudar.

--------------------------------------------
Aqui em Lagos agora não chove, mas continua bem tapadinho. De manhã cedinho choveu e bem.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 10:47)

As névoas e neblinas de Caldeirão e Espinhaço de Cão:





Não há Ribeiro que não leve água acastanhada ou amarelada


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 10:53)

Esta imagem foi registada das 7.43H e por volta das 9:40 choveu um bocado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 11:27)

Tudo bem que o radar de Loulé pode ter uma tendência para o exagero... mas está de meter um respeito que faz favor!


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 11:40)

Parece que entramos agora na fase em que a depressão vai lentamente afastar-se para sudoeste pelo que as possibilidades de entrada de alguma célula mais forte são reduzidas, isto de acordo com os modelos que já nem metem quase precipitação para esta tarde. Aquela linha forte de instabilidade visível no radar tem por isso tendência a afastar-se e não chegar a terra no entanto há que estar atento ainda ao sudoeste e litoral Oeste que poderá ainda apanhar qualquer coisa.
Espera-se que lá para o fim de semana o Sotavento tenha melhores chances mas a tendência parece sempre de retirar precipitação nesta zona.
Por exemplo,  Fonte de Apra só acumulou cerca de 10mm em 3 dias ainda assim já vai acima dos 100mm este mês o que não é mau.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2014 às 11:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Tudo bem que o radar de Loulé pode ter uma tendência para o exagero... mas está de meter um respeito que faz favor!



O que está no radar está se a deslocar para onde?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 11:52)

Miguel96 disse:


> O que está no radar está se a deslocar para onde?


Sul - norte basicamente


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 11:53)

Atenção litoral Sudoeste na próximas horas! Esta-se a aproximar bastante essa linha de instabilidade forte visível no radar!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 12:14)




----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 12:47)

Exagerado ou não, o radar de Loule, nesta ultima actualizacao 12:30 apresenta a tonalidade rosa/roxa...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

Sagres..


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sagres..



Estava mesmo agora a olhar para essa webcam.
A acompanhar.
Webcam Martinhal


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

E agora vê-se chover de forma muito intensa no Martinhal, Sagres:


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

Praticamente só apanha o extremo sudoeste no entanto parece passível de atingir toda a costa Ocidental Sul durante a tarde. Até lá também pode perder bastante actividade.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-bordeira/

Já vi relâmpagos (clarões) nesta webcam da Carrapateira (Aljezur).


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 13:53)

Por Sagres já passou! Foram uns 15 min mas deve ter sido intenso!


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2014 às 14:10)

Penso que a faixa costeira Sagres-Setúbal deverá ser afectada dentro das próximas horas por uma pequena linha que está colada ao Litoral.


----------



## Magia (20 Nov 2014 às 14:12)

Aqui em Lagos... vê-se um negro assustador olhando na direção de Sagres.
Mas por enquanto ainda não chegou nada... nem sei se vai chegar.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2014 às 14:14)

Passou uma linha de instabilidade a Norte da cidade esta manhã, que provocou um fenómeno interessantíssimo mas normal destes sistemas.










Quando isso aconteceu, a minha estação infelizmente e por má sorte perdeu o contacto, mas in loco observei uma ventania doida que deve ter atingido uns 80 km/h facilmente


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 14:29)

Chove em Sines como se não houvesse amanha.
Vento de vez em quando sopra com rajadas e a trovoada vai-se aproximando cada vez é mais audível.


----------



## Savn (20 Nov 2014 às 14:44)

Aqui por Sines chove bastante e a trovoada ja ca chegou. Grande estalo..


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 14:49)

Em sines estamos a começar a ter trovoada digna desse nome


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 15:10)

Vai ser (ou está a ser) bastante forte!
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ISETBALS6
estou a acompanhar nesta estação. não encontro outra na zona


----------



## GoN_dC (20 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Está-se a intensificar uma linha de instabilidade a sul de Portimão que começa a produzir trovoada audível. O céu está negro!


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

*15,3mm* em Sagres, entre as 13 e as 14h.

A davis de Burgau, segue com 21,6mm hoje, sendo que 17,8mm foram acumulados na última hora.


----------



## Magia (20 Nov 2014 às 15:31)

A chuva forte e a trovoada já chegaram a Lagos.


----------



## FilipaP (20 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

Em Lagos e Sagres (ao largo) imensa trovoada de acordo com o Blitzortung. Tenho a janela aberta e estou só a ouvir os "estalinhos" das descargas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

E vão 33,2mm em Burgau.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

AnDré disse:


> E vão 33,2mm em Burgau.



Deve ser o dilúvio nessa zona!


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

Atenção Barlavento! A linha de instabilidade está a entrar forte na zona entre Lagos e Portimão!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:50)

AnDré disse:


> E vão 33,2mm em Burgau.


O acumulado mensal é espectacular.


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 15:53)

Se não for um feijãozinho, que seja uma courgette 
Mas há ali qualquer coisa naquele sítio que puxa o vermelhinho todo para lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 15:53)

DEA potente


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 15:53)

E a quantidade de descargas eléctricas naquela zona? impressionante. alguém que esteja lá por perto para reportar e tirar fotos


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

É possível ver aqui a praia da bordeira: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-bordeira/
Nota-se que o vento é bastante forte: 38 km/h, à pouco estava 40.


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Sentry disse:


> E a quantidade de descargas eléctricas naquela zona? impressionante. alguém que esteja lá por perto para reportar e tirar fotos



Acho que o IPMA já não aguenta tantos dados  já nem consegue abrir o mapa com as descargas.
Aqui é possível ver as últimas descargas.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Por Albufeira é bem audível a trovoada.


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

Algumas das descargas são um bocado bestas, como -127 ou -80 e qualquer coisa.











Já saiu do vermelho.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

Por Altura tudo calmo. 
Céu pouco nublado, com excepção do ocidente que se apresenta muito nublado.
Temperatura a 21°C

O mar está revolto com levante!! Houve-se bem a 1 km de distância.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

Foi um dilúvio e uma boa trovoada por aqui...
Estava na zona do Molhe de Ferragudo e os raios no mar foram vários.
Apanhei também um pouco de granizo!

25,4mm acumlados no Sítio das Fontes e 23,2mm em Carvoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

vamm disse:


> Algumas das descargas são um bocado bestas, como -127 ou -80 e qualquer coisa.



É verdade, boas DEA´s, às 16:12 ocorreu outra descarga valente, - 93 kAmp junto a Monchique.


----------



## talingas (20 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

Por aqui o cenário é este, há uns minutos atrás caiu um micro aguaceiro, 16,3ºC, vento fraco...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Nova linha a formar-se atrás da outra.... mais um aguaceiro e trovoada...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Bom já se pode dizer que os modelos falharam ou estão a falhar...será que a instabilidade irá progredir muito mais para sotavento?


----------



## aoc36 (20 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Chove torrencialmente em Albufeira ah mais de 5 min


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom já se pode dizer que os modelos falharam ou estão a falhar...será que a instabilidade irá progredir muito mais para sotavento?



Mesmo..!
E já lá vem outra mancha mais a Sul....


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui o cenário é este, há uns minutos atrás caiu um micro aguaceiro, 16,3ºC, vento fraco...


Que foto excelente! 

Por Évora o dia acaba assim com estas cores:


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

A fotografia foi publicada por uma amiga minha no facebook há cerca de 1 hora. Foi tirada em Beja.
Não sei se é tarde para publicar isto, mas é uma fotografia bem interessante.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

Grande temporal, sim senhora!!!!!

Já vai em 10mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 17:20)

Ninguém da chuva para estas bandas de sotavento mas tive a fazer a manutenção do pluviometo manual, não vá haver surpresas. Que o resto da família esquece-se sempre  ou simplesmente não ligam aos meus pedidos neste aspecto. Enquanto não tiver a automática vai ser difícil. Ahah


----------



## Redfish (20 Nov 2014 às 17:23)

Finalmente alguma chuva deverá chegar a Loulé... ...


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 17:32)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ninguém da chuva para estas bandas de sotavento mas tive a fazer a manutenção do pluviometo manual, não vá haver surpresas.


Tens isso on-line? Pra variar a estação do verney está em baixo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Sentry disse:


> Tens isso on-line? Pra variar a estação do verney está em baixo


Não! Totalmente analógico e à moda antiga.  
Quero é um por uma estação aqui em casa e na terrinha. Mas esse dia ainda está um pouco longe.

A não ser que crie o MeteoAltura e arranje uns fundos por donativos.


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 17:52)

Estou curioso. também queria fazer um na minha casa mas não sei como fazer. por lá uma pequena estação


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Que tédio! ontem e hoje a animação toda no litoral, por aqui apenas umas pingas insignificantes


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 17:55)

Magia disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Leio o este forum há vários anos, apesar de quase não participar (ainda cheguei a criar um registo há uns anos e a participar meia dúzia de vezes, mas como perdi os dados agora tive de fazer um novo registo).
> 
> ...



Bem vinda! Ainda bem que fez o registo! Uma zona que bem precisa de seguimento e toda a informação será muito bem recebida e agradecida.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui o cenário é este, há uns minutos atrás caiu um micro aguaceiro, 16,3ºC, vento fraco...



 esta foto é um autêntico "quadro"! Maravilha!


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

Mais um dia muito chuvoso pelo Barlavento. *Aljezur* teve 22mm na última hora, cerca de 35mm nas últimas 2 horas e vai com o dia em cerca de 50mm. Só nos últimos 2 dias quase chega aos 100mm!


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

A Estrada Nacional que passa em Aljezur já foi cortada devido às cheias, segundo parece...


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

Soube que por Panóias (Ourique) estava um temporal enorme. Muita chuva, vento, trovoada. Disseram-me que era com cada estoiro que parecia dia.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Nov 2014 às 19:09)

Parece que a zona de Alcácer/Montemor-O-Novo/Vendas Novas vai ter animação nas próximas horinhas.

Vamos ver se sobra alguma coisa para Évora.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

vamm disse:


> Soube que por Panóias (Ourique) estava um temporal enorme. Muita chuva, vento, trovoada. Disseram-me que era com cada estoiro que parecia dia.



A informação de descargas nessa zona é esta:





Neste momento a actividade eléctrica terminou e as células estão em fase de dissipação:





Deve estar a chegar chuva a Évora


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Nov 2014 às 19:48)

Já chove por Évora.


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

Confirmado, chove mesmo, mas nada de anormal.


----------



## vitoreis (20 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Será expectável que toda aquela atividade elétrica que o Sat24 mostra na costa de África chegue ao Algarve?


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A Estrada Nacional que passa em Aljezur já foi cortada devido às cheias, segundo parece...



Aljezur registou 22,0m em uma hora, das 15h às 16h, depois de na hora anterior ter registado 13,9mm; acumulou 39,3mm em quatro horas depois dos 11mm da manhã, tem assim em 12 horas 50,2mm.

Em 48 horas caíram 101,5mm; e no mês de Novembro já tem acumulado 211,3mm. Não admira que o rio vá assim. Há que contar que nas serras choveu muito mais também.

Entretanto a estação deixou de transmitir às 17h.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

vitoreis disse:


> Será expectável que toda aquela atividade elétrica que o Sat24 mostra na costa de África chegue ao Algarve?



Penso que se dissipa pelo caminho.


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que se dissipa pelo caminho.


Está a chegar qualquer coisa mas ainda se encontra no oceano. De acordo com o que me apercebi no Sat24


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

Sentry disse:


> Está a chegar qualquer coisa mas ainda se encontra no oceano. De acordo com o que me apercebi no Sat24


Concordo, mas se chegar com "vida", deve ser lá bem para a madrugada ou de manhã. Mas traz alguma energia.


----------



## Sentry (20 Nov 2014 às 22:31)

Que nos dê algum descanso lol que hoje a prática do treino fisico foi toda à chuva e a malta quer passear no fim de semana


----------



## parvonia (20 Nov 2014 às 23:07)

Que acham desta formação que ai vem?


----------



## rozzo (20 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

parvonia disse:


> Que acham desta formação que ai vem?


É possível que chegue algo ao sudoeste do país. Mas a tendência actual é acalmar. Olhando as imagens com atenção, nota-se no sentido oposto ao de deslocação da precipitam, um padrão de dissipação da mesma, de norte para sul.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2014 às 00:02)

Umas fotos de hoje:












Melhor qualidade e em tamanho real aqui:
http://www.extrematmosfera.com/#!trovoada-20-11-2014/c203o
https://www.flickr.com/photos/extrematmosfera/sets/72157648971483147/


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos espectaculares.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Nov 2014 às 02:03)

Ribeira de Bensafrim 20-11-2014 (video):

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/jmelo.lagos?fref=photo (in: Facebook do Concelho Português de Protecção Civil)


----------



## parvonia (21 Nov 2014 às 02:56)

O video não é meu mas mostra bem o que foi o por do sol hoje em Sines.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 09:57)

manhã de céu nublado em Faro, sem sol.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 10:05)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ribeira de Bensafrim 20-11-2014 (video):
> 
> Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/jmelo.lagos?fref=photo (in: Facebook do Concelho Português de Protecção Civil)



Há uma foto de 2006 desta mesma ribeira com bastante mais água, basicamente a ponte desapareceu. Como terão ficado a ETAR e o estádio de futebol?.


----------



## vamm (21 Nov 2014 às 10:23)

Por aqui sol, uma brisa fraca e calorzinho


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Nov 2014 às 11:03)

Já nos 21,1ºC


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 12:04)

Já saiu o descritivo do IPMA e teremos chuva todos os dias menos hoje aqui no Algarve. Ora eu vendo o panorama aqui e olhando ao radar, parece-me que nem o dia de hoje escapa à chuva.

Em Aljezur está tudo normalizado. Terras com muita água em cima.


----------



## AMFC (21 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Cascatas nas falésias de Sagres


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

muito bom AMFC... via isto quando era miudo.


----------



## AMFC (21 Nov 2014 às 14:40)

Agreste disse:


> muito bom AMFC... via isto quando era miudo.



Pois, já somos dois  naqueles tempos chovia bem mais


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 15:01)

Praia do Monte Clérigo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

AMFC disse:


> Pois, já somos dois  naqueles tempos chovia bem mais



Anos 80/90?
Belas fotos, quem é o autor?


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Excelente! Muito bem apanhados! A que distância estavam? Tiraste com que zoom? Belo trabalho!


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Agreste disse:


> Praia do Monte Clérigo.



Este ano foi a água da chuva a cobrir a estrada, o ano passado foi a água do mar:


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

Num certo sentido parece que estamos a caminho de Tantan vindos de Agadir no marrocos amarelo. 

Cap Draa


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 22:54)

Máximos dos acumulados da precipitação de Novembro até hoje às 21h (ou ontem, não faz diferença, portanto, as duas primeiras décadas):





Apesar de Aljezur ter a série incompleta, os valores em falta são quase de certeza todos nulos. O sudoeste em grande destaque mas também a linha Sines/Alcácer-Beja pela abundância; o sueste pela penúria relativa.






e os eventos de chuva de Aljezur e Sagres:


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2014 às 09:51)

Céu nublado em Faro e bastante vento. Uma luz tímida tenta furar as nuvens.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Por aqui mais um dia de calor, 21,6ºC neste momento, parece que estamos noutro país


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente! Muito bem apanhados! A que distância estavam? Tiraste com que zoom? Belo trabalho!



Obrigado!
Ainda estava um pouco afastados, nem se ouviam os trovões. Eu estava em Lagoa e os relâmpagos estariam a cair na zona de Messines (mais ou menos).
Foram tiradas a 40mm, conforme podes ver nos dados no Flickr.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

Fonte de Apra segue o mês com 118mm... um valor bastante modesto para esta zona e tendo em conta o período pluvioso que grande parte do país atravessa. Creio que ainda não é bem nessa zona que as médias anuais andam nos 800mm mas pouco há-de faltar. Desde Setembro o acumulado anda à volta dos 200 e pouco mm's.
Hoje o acumulado está nos 0,0mm...


----------



## parvonia (22 Nov 2014 às 17:27)

Aqui por Sines já chove fraco


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Já deve estar a chover qualquer coisita em Évora.
E parece que segundo o GFS o Alto Alentejo e o litoral do Algarve vão estar no topo das probabilidades de receber precipitação significativa (para amanhã e depois).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Muita dessa precipitação tem sido virga, na realidade, pelo menos até agora. Por aqui ainda estão uns exorbitantes 20,1ºC, vento de leste e céu totalmente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muita dessa precipitação tem sido virga, na realidade, pelo menos até agora. Por aqui ainda estão uns exorbitantes 20,1ºC, vento de leste e céu totalmente nublado.



 isso explica a extensão dos ecos e... tudo seco no solo. Como aqui não tenho visto virga não pensei em sugerir isso.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Sim até agora nada de chuva, tempo ameno, tenho duvidas que seja o alto Alentejo a receber o grosso da precipitação, deve ficar mais a sul de nós StormRic
Veremos


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2014 às 18:32)

Mal acabei de escrever isto começaram a cair umas pingas...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

Situação ainda muito volátil. Enquanto não aparecerem uns ecos amarelos, não cai ou cai pouco significativo.


----------



## parvonia (22 Nov 2014 às 18:48)

Por Sines o chão já vai bem molhado continua fraco mas persistente.


----------



## parvonia (22 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

Já aparece qualquer coisa de interessante


----------



## parvonia (22 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

A electricidade também se vai aproximando


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 19:17)

parvonia disse:


> A electricidade também se vai aproximando



Assim parece mas, estando associada àqueles ecos fortes de radar, o seu movimento é para norte ou até nor-noroeste. 




Pode ser que se propague com novas células a Leste daquelas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

Atividade elétrica a WSW de Sagres


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> Assim parece mas, estando associada àqueles ecos fortes de radar, o seu movimento é para norte ou até nor-noroeste.


Também me parece que o fluxo seja de SSE para NNW..


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 19:44)

Precipitação fraca, não me parece que vá aumentar muito, até amanhã, quando então ocorrer convecção local nova.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, já enjoa este tempo nem chove nem faz sol. 

Máxima: 21.3ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC
actual: 18.3ºC

Amanhã, tenho muitas dúvidas do que vai acontecer e já vi isto com muito melhor panorama do que é apresentado agora.


----------



## Sentry (22 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

Por Évora também foi um dia chato. À bocado é que cairam umas pingas mas nada de significativo. Deu apenas para molhar o chão.


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Tem sido um dia de chuviscos, calor e muita humidade.


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2014 às 23:42)

As minhas espectativas também são baixas... não me parece.

O dia de hoje foi quase um dia daqueles de verão antes da vaga de calor.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 02:02)

Atenção às novas previsões/avisos do IPMA para o sul. Penso que vamos entrar em previsão à vista perante o cenário de fenómenos extremos de vento, precipitação forte e trovoadas. Não deixem escapar nada


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 09:13)

Até agora apenas céu nublado. Não choveu durante a noite.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 09:16)

Agreste disse:


> Até agora apenas céu nublado. Não choveu durante a noite.


Por aqui igual, mais do mesmo


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 09:42)

Aqui está nevoeiro. bastante cerrado.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2014 às 09:45)

e por aqui está um belo dia de sol, duvido um pouco da previsão do ipma, para hoje para aqui, mas era bom umas trovoadas


----------



## parvonia (23 Nov 2014 às 10:49)

Por Sines céu muito nublado, vento a rondar os 15 a 20 km/h temperatura 15 graus


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

Já nos 19,7ºC com o sol a espreitar


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 12:01)

Aparecem finalmente alguns aguaceiros importantes a sul do Algarve. Veremos que rumo vão tomar.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

Aquelas celulas junto a fronteira estão com um eco impressionante, carregadas de trovoada, podem entrar no Alentejo, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquelas celulas junto a fronteira estão com um eco impressionante, carregadas de trovoada, podem entrar no Alentejo, situação a acompanhar.



É uma situação a acompanhar, mas não temos ninguém para reportar estas células( talvez supercélulas).


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 12:57)

Meteoalentejo? Serpa? Vão rebentar as primeiras pipocas!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

O numero de DEA é incrivel.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Aquelas trovoadas a sul do Algarve continuam com um movimento muito lento e errático... parecem dirigir-se para nordeste mas ainda estão a marinar.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:02)

As células estão mais intensas. Quem tiver oportunidade para fotografar vai valer a pena pessoal. Atenção Barrancos!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:03)




----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 13:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> O numero de DEA é incrivel.



Que exagero de descargas LOL


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:09)

Vai direitinho a Barrancos, é possível que ocorram inundações repentinas, a precipitação é muito localizada.

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação






Imagem Radar da refletividade


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Aqui não vai chegar nada, portanto não posso reportar


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Em pouco mais de 20 minutos, o detector registou isto:






Impressionante.
Sim, dado o rumo Sul-Norte, deve passar por Barrancos e toda aquela zona da fronteira,vamos ver.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 13:31)

Segundo o blitzortung.org já terá entrado no Alentejo, a sul de Barrancos.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

Também há um conjunto de células que se aproxima do Algarve, não parecendo ser, por agora, tão activas.

Aquela região raiana de Espanha está, pura e simplesmente, a ser bombardeada com descargas


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

Há uma zona depressionária que se estende para aquele região:






Confirmo: já há descargas no Alentejo e ao largo do Algarve poderá estar a começar algo.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

Atenção Barrancos


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

A Sul do Algarve, está a ficar interessante, a ver se chega a terra ou será que morre antes, só quando estoirar aqui por cima é que eu acredito. 

Por agora, o céu está mais aberto e o sol vai espreitando que bom que é o sol.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 13:53)

o que está a sul do Algarve deve dissipar-se antes de entrar em terra, além de ter um movimento lentíssimo....


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

Barrancos livrou-se mas estas células intensas estão em território português. Estas células estão a Este de Moura e estão a chegar à Amareleja.

Coitadas das pessoas que vivem nas aldeias próximas de Barrancos em Portugal, pode haver inundações repentinas devido á elevada refletividade das células.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2014 às 14:13)

Bastante interessante aquela mancha celular em Espanha. Imagens das 13:00.





















Quantidade astronómica de DEA's:


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

a célula no mar parece ir direito a Faro


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Céu muito carregado a Este de Moura, precisamente para o lado de Barrancos/Santo Aleixo da Restauração/Safara e Amareleja. Ouvem-se trovões. Mas aqui em Moura nem pinga de chuva.


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

Por aqui chuva intensa!
Vento forte, granizo e actividade eléctrica.
Estava eu a filmar e caiu um raio mesmo aqui ao lado a 200 metros mais ou menos, até ficou o cheiro no ar! Estava a filmar, já vejo se ficou alguma coisa de jeito!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 14:48)

Tens um núcleo bem definido em cima, actioman.  Por aqui para a direcção de Elvas o céu está carregadíssimo, mas não só isso como está uma névoa densa, está um cenário meio tempestuoso. 16,9ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 14:51)

O conjunto de células está agora a dirigir-se mais na direcção de Sevilha, pelo menos a sua actividade eléctrica.

Também no Golfo de Cádiz começa a haver alguma actividade eléctrica. Veremos se o Algarve tomará parte na festa...

Sim, também sobre Elvas

Será que haverá algo por Lisboa, mas tarde? Acho que não Aqui chove fraquinho


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Acumulação impressionante em Elvas em tão pouco tempo, qual foi o rate máximo?

E a célula de Elvas com a direcção que está a tomar vem ter direitinha aqui. O WRF prevê algo similar a partir desta tarde, da mesma direcção, até agora está promissor. Esperando.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Trovoada audível em Faro ainda que distante...


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Não parece ser muito organizada... parece mais dirigida a Olhão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:08)

Olhando para o RainAlarm, a celula que ia direito a Faro perdeu força, em contra partida surgiram duas outras celulas, uma a norte de Portimão e outra a entrar na zona Albufeira/Quarteira.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 15:10)

Começam também a rebentar umas células no Baixo Alentejo. Entretanto a de Elvas perdeu intensidade, veremos se calha a sorte por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Começou a chover aqui mas não estamos bem no caminho da trovoda. A trovoada também já não se ouve.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:14)

Chuva forte...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:16)

Começa a chover mais muito fraco...
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

o aguaceiro está mais do lado de Olhão, lá deve estar quase de noite.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Estão a nascer mais trovoadas no alentejo... Castro Verde, Beja...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2014 às 15:20)




----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:21)

chuva mais fraca agora... o tempo já não está tão escuro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:22)

Chove com mais intensidade


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:23)

Agreste disse:


> chuva mais fraca agora... o tempo já não está tão escuro.



Agreste, a webcam aí de Faro não está a funcionar?
Ha pouco fui ao site deu-me erro..


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

Aspeto do céu há dez minutos, na direção Oeste, onde começam a rebentar umas pequenas células. Enquanto escrevo este post, trovoada a aproximar-se, já bem audível! Nada de chuva ainda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

Agreste disse:


> o aguaceiro está mais do lado de Olhão, lá deve estar quase de noite.



Está completamente de noite, mas sem chuva ainda.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:27)

trovoada agora


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:32)




----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Serpa já vai com 3 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Chuva torrencial: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## parvonia (23 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Por Sines vai chovendo moderado e persistente o vento começou agora a dar um ar da sua graça, electricidade só daquela que se paga.


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:37)

E bem......€€€€€€


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Nov 2014 às 15:37)

Será que Évora vai ter direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

Célula entre Salir e Loulé, a produzir muita chuva e trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

Aqui, vai chovendo pingas grossas e sem trovoada. Muita parra e pouca uva.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

fim de festa, do lado do mar não virá nada de importante por agora.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Será que Évora vai ter direito a alguma coisa?



Por enquanto não, acompanha o rain alarm.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

_Shelf cloud_ (direção oeste)


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

Hoje é o dia mundial das células isoladas, células convectivas eheheh, isto é bem melhor que linhas de instabilidade


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> _Shelf cloud_ (direção oeste)



Grava um vídeo por favor, têm ali tbm um wall cloud


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

4,8mm acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

@Prof BioGeo põe uma série de fotos e mini videos, hoje é possível haver fenómenos de vento extremos.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

e umas ovelhas também...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

Célula em desenvolvimento a este de Évora


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:50)

7mm na estação do MikeCT mas parecem-me demasiados. Soa novamente a trovoada mas agora do lado norte.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

Na estação dos Vales em Aljezur também começou a acumular mas a costa vicentina parece estar numa divisão mais baixa deste campeonato de trovoadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:55)

Agreste disse:


> 7mm na estação do MikeCT mas parecem-me demasiados. Soa novamente a trovoada mas agora do lado norte.



A norte de Olhão, tem sido um festival de relâmpagos e trovoada, mas com a miscelânea de nuvens, nem dá para fotos. Por aqui, levo 1 mm.  Aonde, está a cair bem é na Serra de Monte Figo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Será que Évora vai ter direito a alguma coisa?



Forma-se uma linha de células a sul/sueste de Évora que pode chegar aí com alguma intensidade.
15:30


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

Penso que em Estoi (9km a norte de Faro) não há electricidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 15:58)

10mm e continua  finalmente


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:07)

As células a sueste de Évora têm desenvolvimento lento e não há grande evolução, diria até que perderam força:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

StormRic disse:


> As células a sueste de Évora têm desenvolvimento lento e não há grande evolução, diria até que perderam força:



Confirmo!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

Festival de descargas sobre Moura, de Serpa a Monsaraz!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:13)

Façam vídeos!


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Trovoada em Cacela mas parece estar mais intensa na serra. Houve um aguaceiro interessante.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Impressiona o tamanho desta tempestade! E ali pelo Douro também se deve estar a passar algo de interessante...


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

Évora. Já deve haver trovoada


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 16:18)

StormRic disse:


> Festival de descargas sobre Moura, de Serpa a Monsaraz!



Essa atividade ficou, literalmente, às portas da cidade! A chuva mal deu para molhar o chão, mas viam-se impressionantes "cortinas de chuva" precisamente a Oeste. Neste momento tudo mais calmo; já não se ouvem trovões sequer.


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Essa atividade ficou, literalmente, às portas da cidade! A chuva mal deu para molhar o chão, mas viam-se impressionantes "cortinas de chuva" precisamente a Oeste. Neste momento tudo mais calmo; já não se ouvem trovões sequer.



Aqui em Portel choveu um pouco, mas a actividade eléctrica e a precipitação mais forte passou a Este. Ainda se ouvem trovões ao longe, como vem acontecendo desde as 15h.


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Nov 2014 às 16:23)

Relâmpago disse:


> Évora. Já deve haver trovoada


Por aqui ainda não há nada (Évora)


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 16:29)

David sf disse:


> Aqui em Portel choveu um pouco, mas a actividade eléctrica e a precipitação mais forte passou a Este. Ainda se ouvem trovões ao longe, como vem acontecendo desde as 15h.





PedroMAR disse:


> Por aqui ainda não há nada (Évora)



Se fosse de noite devia ser espectacular de se ver! Em apenas 10 minutos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Está uma célula à mais de  45min em cima de Mértola :


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Continua a "animação" pelo Algarve e Alentejo!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 16:52)

Mais uma trovoada a caminho
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Já se ouve trovejar em Évora, cheguei agora a casa e ouvi um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Firefigther (23 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Copiado de uma afirmaçao de um colega meu no Facebook

Ke fenómeno brutal de tempo.... chegou vindo do mar com uma velocidade brutal... as nuvens vinham do baixo a juntarem-se depois e sempre a rodar... Sem uma pinga de xuva... quando passou... trovoada e chuva com fartura!!!!
(imagens colhidas por mim, a norte da EN125 Tavira)

Fonte : Facebook


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Este dia está a fazer-me lembrar o verão, as células a desenvolverem-se, e vindas de Espanha, até agora apenas umas pingas, mas estamos rodeados de células.
Venha de lá animação


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

18mm aqui continua a chuva forte e trovoada


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Nov 2014 às 17:16)

Começou há pouco a chover em Évora. Ouvem-se uns trovões ao longe, mas ainda nada de animação louca.


----------



## parvonia (23 Nov 2014 às 17:17)

Está animado por ai Luis


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 17:22)

estou


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Nov 2014 às 17:23)

Já se vêem os


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 17:26)

Por aqui tudo calmo! Avistam-se relâmpagos a Sul. (Isso hoje está a correr bem, Luís!)


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 17:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mais uma trovoada a caminho
> http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html



Consegues limpar a lente da webcam? Queremos ver o espectáculo bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 17:30)

Cenário extremamente agreste por aqui, mas ainda apenas visualmente.

Edit: Por azar a parte que vai passar aqui em cheio será apenas palha, a atividade estará a SW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Anoitecer com chuva: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html
Mais logo coloco o vídeo da trovoava de à pouco.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

Parece que as células estão a morrer

Dependendo da instabilidade, podem aparecer outras e noutros pontos.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

Aqui está mesmo a ser apenas fogo de vista. Enfim.  E infelizmente não é fogo de descargas, só visual.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cenário extremamente agreste por aqui, mas ainda apenas visualmente.
> 
> Edit: Por azar a parte que vai passar aqui em cheio será apenas palha, a atividade estará a SW.


Pois infelizmente parece que vamos ter só palha, a não ser que se desenvolvam novas células


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Estou agora a sair de Évora em direção a Lisboa. Chuva moderada a forte, mas nada de electricidade...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

O WRF preveu umas boas células para aqui mas provavelmente irá falhar ou então já as previa com pouca convectividade, mas é que nem chove.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 17:55)

A animação de satélite e de radar são interessantes. Mostram um vórtice a formar-se a sudoeste de Setúbal e a enrolar todas formações à sua volta:
http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true


----------



## parvonia (23 Nov 2014 às 18:00)

Estou confiante que mais logo Sines vai ter animação, em chuva já temos


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2014 às 18:09)

e pronto infelizmente o que seu previa está a concretizar-se, o grosso de precipitação está a sul de nós e sendo assim vamos ter só " restos". o pessoal do Alentejo central e baixo Alentejo que tenha hoje animação e talvez o Ribatejo também terá


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Anoitecer com chuva: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html
> Mais logo coloco o vídeo da trovoava de à pouco.



Que grande chuvada que vai por aí!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Boa célula a aproximar-se de Faro:










posição do vórtice às 18h.


----------



## Magia (23 Nov 2014 às 18:31)

A chuva já chegou a Lagos.
Mas por enquanto não é nada de especial.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Bem, em Serpa o céu está "escancarado"!!! Chove sem parar. Por Moura, nada! Nem chuva, nem vento... NADA!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Clicar para reproduzir (vejam em HD):


Meteo Observador

--

@StormRic, na tua última mensagem aqui neste tópico, dá um enter entre as duas imagens para ficar visualmente melhor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Já nos 28,7ºC


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Em Évora está a chover. Não sei precisar números mas nao para de chover desde as 17h.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 18:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já nos 28,7ºC





 28,7mm !


----------



## parvonia (23 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Será resultado do mau tempo


----------



## AMFC (23 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

StormRic disse:


> 28,7mm !


Tal é a excitação


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

O que faz isso é quase nunca termos chuva como deve ser


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

Por aqui a primeira trovoada que passou pouco antes das 15h deixou um novo record na minha estação:

Uma rain rate de 149,6 mm/h às 14:41.


A temperatura estava em cerca de 18ºC desceu de forma abrupta à passagem da célula para os cerca de 15ºC

Aqui ficam os gráficos da estação:
































E as imagens do que eu pude observar:

A célula em aproximação com a cortina de precipitação bem visivel:







Granizo à mistura, não em grande quantidade mas bem notório:







Os efeitos da granizada bem visíveis nas árvores a soltarem grande parte da folhagem que ainda teimava em resistir:







O aspecto do céu:





















Estava eu a filmar a aproximação da célula e cai um raio a cerca de 200 metros de mim (à esquerda da imagem aos 12 segundos), numa zona de campo, até o cheiro a queimado ficou no ar! 
Ainda deu para tremelicar um pouco! 



Aqui nesta foto vê-se a zona a fumegar onde caiu o raio, fui tentar ir até ao local, mas ficava dentro de uma quinta.







E aqui o mapa DEA do nosso IPMA, com a descarga que podemos escutar no video assinalada:







Sempre deu para tirar um pouco a barriga de misérias! Que esta semana, meteorológicamente falando, foi uma tristeza por aqui .

Neste momento ainda chuvisca e registo um acumulado total de precipitação de 11,6mm.
A temperatura actual é de 13,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

Excelentes fotos! Por aqui pouco choveu, as células viram logo um pouco a Sul daqui, o céu esteve muito ameaçador mas não passou disso, nem um relâmpago. 15,8ºC.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 19:22)

Finalmente chove a bom chover em Moura! Será que o MeteoAlentejo atinge os 30 mm? 

O pluviómetro da Escola de Pias está enfim a ser estreado! Amanhã reporto o valor recolhido.


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 19:39)

Vai ser bem estreado!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui a primeira trovoada que passou pouco antes das 15h deixou um novo record na minha estação:
> 
> Uma rain rate de 149,6 mm/h às 14:41.
> 
> ...



 espectacular reportagem!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

meko60 disse:


> Tenho 13,9ºC ,agora e continua a chover .



Ainda chegou aí! Chuva quase marginal!


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2014 às 19:48)

A minha estação dista da do IPMA cerca de 3km em linha recta. Apesar de não ser muito em dias de trovoada nota-se e bem na precipitação registada:

EMA do IPMA de Elvas:






A minha estação:






A trovoada que reportei cerca das 15h e que aqui rendeu 7mm na EMA do IPMA apenas acumulou 0,2mm. E a outra que aqui foi mais suave, pelas 17h na do IPMA rendeu 12mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 20:07)

29,7mm acumulados, parece que por hoje já não deve chover mais


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 20:08)

Cá continua a chuva. Mas houve umas descargas em Évora perto das 18h que não estão registadas! Este ipma....


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 29,7mm acumulados, parece que por hoje já não deve chover mais



Com esse valor penso que está atingido o acumulado normal de Novembro ou perto disso. Mas ainda vai chover mais, em princípio 28,29.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Sentry disse:


> Cá continua a chuva. Mas houve umas descargas em Évora perto das 18h que não estão registadas! Este ipma....



Só têm um detector, e já é muito bom ter um. Falta perceber porque não consegue apanhar todas, não tem que ver com a distância.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 20:33)

Trovoada a aproximar-se de VRSA:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2014 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> Só têm um detector, e já é muito bom ter um. Falta perceber porque não consegue apanhar todas, não tem que ver com a distância.



O IPMA tem 4 detectores:  Olhão,Alverca,Castelo Branco e Braga.


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

StormRic disse:


> Só têm um detector, e já é muito bom ter um. Falta perceber porque não consegue apanhar todas, não tem que ver com a distância.



Tal como indicou o nosso colega jonas_87 existem os 4 que ele referiu:

Aqui o link na página do IPMA: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/observacao.remota/index.html?page=dea.xml

E aqui também: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/observar.tempo/index.jsp?page=trovoada.xml


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Vídeo de uma das trovoadas que se abateu esta tarde em Serpa!
Relâmpagos visíveis aos minutos 1:58; 3:36; 6:07; 9:39


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> O IPMA tem 4 detectores:  Olhão,Alverca,Castelo Branco e Braga.



Não sabia isso! Já não têm desculpa!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2014 às 21:10)

actioman disse:


>



Tanta água no interior alentejano, um belo dia pelos vistos .


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vídeo de uma das trovoadas que se abateu esta tarde em Serpa!
> Relâmpagos visíveis aos minutos 1:58; 3:36; 6:07; 9:39



 E uma chuveirada o tempo todo! Há mais descargas visíveis:

aos 5:02; 7:23 (com o que parece ser um raio horizontal do lado direito); 8:29; 11:08; 12:32; 14:08; etc

As descargas do vídeo estão praticamente todas aqui:
Antes das 16:59 (relógio no vídeo)






Depois das 17:00


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

Começam a haver transbordos de ribeiras no sotavento algarvio. Em altura


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> Com esse valor penso que está atingido o acumulado normal de Novembro ou perto disso. Mas ainda vai chover mais, em princípio 28,29.



Não posso concordar... A normal climatológica 81-2000 para Beja e para o mês de novembro é 76,5mm. Serpa não deverá andar muito longe deste valor. Assim, os 29,7mm de hoje correspondem a cerca de 39% do valor da normal climatológica. O que não deixa de ser bastante relevante, tendo em conta que é um valor de precipitação que ocorreu em cerca de 3 ou 4 horas!


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

Estive fora por umas horas e só posso testemunhar a grande carga de água que caiu em boliqueime por volta das 7 da noite. A EN125 com muita água e alguma lama entre boliqueime e loulé/quarteira.

Bastante trovoada também.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

tanto que choveu que o jogo que queria ver só se jogou os primeiros 8 minutos pois começou a cair água do tecto do pequeno pavilhão.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Bom, e pelo sotavento não está a mostrar sinais de abrandamento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

Por aqui, vai chovendo e sigo com 17 mm.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Não posso concordar... A normal climatológica 81-2000 para Beja e para o mês de novembro é 76,5mm. Serpa não deverá andar muito longe deste valor. Assim, os 29,7mm de hoje correspondem a cerca de 39% do valor da normal climatológica. O que não deixa de ser bastante relevante, tendo em conta que é um valor de precipitação que ocorreu em cerca de 3 ou 4 horas!



Precisamente, mas eu referia-me ao acumulado do mês, isto é, o que já caíu antes com mais o que caíu hoje, expus mal, peço desculpa. Isto porque me lembrei que tinhas dito antes da chuvada de hoje que só tinhas acumulado em Novembro cerca de 30mm. 

Corrijo: foi o MeteoAlentejo quem referiu os 30mm.


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

Em Évora parou. O céu encontra-se limpo e consegue-se ver bastante bem as estrelas. Relativamente às DEA, acho estranho mesmo não aparecerem todas como vi hoje perto de Barrancos. Algo que a Vamm também já tinha reportado por aqui


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

Sentry disse:


> Em Évora parou. O céu encontra-se limpo e consegue-se ver bastante bem as estrelas. Relativamente às DEA, acho estranho mesmo não aparecerem todas como vi hoje perto de Barrancos. Algo que a Vamm também já tinha reportado por aqui



Aqui pela zona da grande Lisboa já não achamos estranho porque a taxa de descargas omissas é enorme, mais de metade por vezes não parece registada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

Uma descarga me Altura:

Por Nelson Fernandes


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

Vai ser intenso:






Montegordo? Tavira?


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 22:43)

StormRic disse:


> Vai ser intenso:



Sem dúvida que vai incidir com força no Algarve esta noite. Acham que irá para Norte?


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Sentry disse:


> Sem dúvida que vai incidir com força no Algarve esta noite. Acham que irá para Norte?



Acho que não passa de Beja para cima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2014 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Vai ser intenso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção, que vai virar mais para sueste/leste, logo não descarto a hipótese que chegue até Olhão/Faro, esta zona aqui é bastante favorável a entradas dessas.

Sigo, já com 19 mm e continua a chover, o vento é quase nulo de nordeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 22:48)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui a primeira trovoada que passou pouco antes das 15h deixou um novo record na minha estação:
> 
> Uma rain rate de 149,6 mm/h às 14:41.
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos, quase que vias um tornado.


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

Acho estranho chover tanto e o vento ser nulo. quais poderão ser os motivos?


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2014 às 22:54)

Por aqui já não chove à algum tempo, está um nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## MikeCT (23 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Em Faro (cidade) o acumulado de hoje vai em 20,8mm.
Acumulado mensal de 90,4mm, já acima da média de Novembro de 83,5mm.
Rajada às 22:58 de 37 km/h NNE
Continua a pingar...


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Ligeiramente menos intenso? Quem vai apanhar aquele aguaceiro em cheio?
22:50


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

Sentry disse:


> Acho estranho chover tanto e o vento ser nulo. quais poderão ser os motivos?



Células convectivas lentas talvez.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:11)

Brunomc disse:


> Por aqui já não chove à algum tempo, está um nevoeiro cerrado



Só chove no Algarve neste momento.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 23:11)

ouve-se trovoada em Faro mas distante... já não chove.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

StormRic disse:


> Vai ser intenso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A família já começa a puxar para cima os electrodomésticos da garagem, em Altura! 
O ribeiro do Álamo está começa a galgar margens e a noite avizinha-se como longa...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 23:13)

StormRic disse:


> Ligeiramente menos intenso? Quem vai apanhar aquele aguaceiro em cheio?
> 22:50



Vai ser Manta Rota, Vila Nova de Cacela e ainda de raspão Altura. Depois sobe a serra.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

Agreste disse:


> ouve-se trovoada em Faro mas distante... já não chove.


a reflectividade a pregar-nos partidas?


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:16)

Ouviram/viram essa?










relativamente isolada e na frente das outras em que a última ocorreu às 22:56


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 23:19)

Sentry disse:


> Acho estranho chover tanto e o vento ser nulo. quais poderão ser os motivos?



Onde?


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 23:20)

Bem oh Gil tu mete uns taipais nas portas pa! isso ai pro algarve está agreste!


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sigo, já com 19 mm e continua a chover, o vento é quase nulo de nordeste.


Aqui Gil_Algarvio. Foi a questão que deixei no ar. Como é que era possível chover 19mm e não existir vento.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

mais uma trovoada... ao longe.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 23:26)

Sentry disse:


> Bem oh Gil tu mete uns taipais nas portas pa! isso ai pro algarve está agreste!


Já estou em Lisboa, não posso fazer muito... Mas com o que vejo pelo radar o cenário de 2011 está próximo de se realizar, mas desta vez de noite... 



Sentry disse:


> Aqui Gil_Algarvio. Foi a questão que deixei no ar. Como é que era possível chover 19mm e não existir vento.


Está a chover em Évora? Agora é que tramaste, vejo o radar totalmente transparente ai!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

As células parecem desgarradas do rebanho mais a sul:


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> a reflectividade a pregar-nos partidas?



Pelo menos nesta zona de Faro já não chove... e a trovoada parece ter parado.


----------



## Sentry (23 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

Não está a chover cá pá. LOL O outro user é que disse que estava a chover na zona dele e já contava com 19mm e em que não havia vento


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 23:34)

não consigo entender o movimento daquela mancha no radar... aparentemente parece que estava a entrar por VRSA-Huelva... agora parece rodar e voltar a entrar no Algarve de novo.

Teremos o centro da depressão centrado perto de sagres?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

Sentry disse:


> Não está a chover cá pá. LOL O outro user é que disse que estava a chover na zona dele e já contava com 19mm e em que não havia vento



Ahh bom!!
Já na terça e quarta quanto choveu a valer em Lisboa o vento era nulo ou quase inexistente.
Neste caso penso ser pela proximidade ao centro de baixas pressões, e pelo baixo cavamento do mesmo. Penso que o vento só aparecerá em casos pontuais ligados a células mais intensas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Agreste disse:


> não consigo entender o movimento daquela mancha no radar... aparentemente parece que estava a entrar por VRSA-Huelva... agora parece rodar e voltar a entrar no Algarve de novo.
> 
> Teremos o centro da depressão centrado perto de sagres?



Pelo Sat24 e radar parece-me nitidamente que sim, e ao observar os dados das estações também.
Parece-me assim que o Algarve vai ser o mais afectado esta noite!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

Penso que o  centro de baixas pressões está S/SSW de faro:


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 23:51)

Agreste disse:


> não consigo entender o movimento daquela mancha no radar... aparentemente parece que estava a entrar por VRSA-Huelva... agora parece rodar e voltar a entrar no Algarve de novo.
> 
> Teremos o centro da depressão centrado perto de sagres?





Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que o  centro de baixas pressões está S/SSW de faro:



Pela animação radar/ satélite estará neste momento a sul de Lagos, quase na posição dessa carta.

Não, corrijo, ainda a sul de Sagres, sul-sudoeste. O radar é mais difícil de interpretar porque as manchas de precipitação evoluem.


----------



## vamm (23 Nov 2014 às 23:54)

Boa noite 

Este fim-de-semana vim a casa, não tive muito tempo para vir aqui.
Ontem, na minha zona, de manhã o céu estava mais ou menos nublado, depois fechou-se, estava completamente sereno e para o lado da noite começou a chover, parava e voltava.
Hoje de manhã, estava céu nublado e nevoeiro. Fui a Santiago do Cacém, por lá estava tudo na mesma, menos o nevoeiro que já não havia. Na volta, segui em direcção a Vila Nova de Milfontes, apanhei alguns chuviscos no caminho (eram 13h), mas nada de especial. Pelas 15h começou a chover bastante, com muito vento e ficou quase de noite. Segui para casa, ainda chovia pouco, uma pinga aqui e outra ali. Mas a partir das 16h começou a ficar de noite, completamente, e das 17h às 22h30 choveu muito, sem parar, com tanto vento que a chuva era horizontal. As estradas estão cheias de lençóis-de-água, as terras já não suportam mais água... um dia péssimo.
Trovoada, zero. Na zona de Ourique também não houve nada. Mas já vi que foi um dia cheio de emoção :P


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 00:09)

Até às 23h o litoral do sotavento tinha escapado a uma enxurrada por pouco, não sei o que aconteceu depois.


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Há anos que não via tanta chuva e trovoada em Tavira e arredores. Hoje deve dar bom acumulado.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Já estou em Lisboa. A viagem Évora - Lisboa demorou imenso tempo, incrível como só parou de chover ao chegar ao fim da Ponte Vasco da Gama, já próximo de Sacavém, de resto a chuva não deu tréguas a viagem toda.
Ainda consegui avistar uns 3 flashes poderosos entre Évora e Montemor-o-Novo.

O pessoal do interior e Sotavento Algarvio hoje tirou a barriga da miséria:



E os nuestros hermanos da Extremadura Sul e Andaluzia Oeste nem se fala...


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 00:14)

Todas as células que se dirigiam para o sotavento já passaram da fase madura, estão agora a largar a chuva dissipando-se lentamente mas ainda vai continuar a chover bem por uma hora talvez.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

regressa a chuva a Faro.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 00:19)

Esta imagem e a animação são elucidativas da posição do centro depressionário:






http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true

Ainda podem ser geradas novas células a sul.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 00:32)

todo o sistema parece estar a desfazer-se... fim de história. 

Continua a chuva embora fraca.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 00:34)

Vamos com 91,4mm... provavelmente mais na estação IPMA do aeroporto de Faro. A média mensal já foi.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2014 às 01:08)

Na Andalucia ,perto de Jerez de la Frontera , tem 2 estações do WU com mais de 10mm acumulados .
As rajadas tbm estão fortes, 70kmh!
- http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANDALUC70#history
- http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANDALUC74#history


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 01:27)

11,3mm em VRSA entre as 23h de ontem e as 0h de hoje; 9,6mm no sapal de Castro Carim. Foram os registos do Algarve mais elevados nesta última hora.

Mas na serra terá chovido muito mais claro.

Nas 6 horas de precipitação consecutivas, VRSA acumulou 22,7mm. Mas ainda deve subir um pouco com os registos que faltam das últimas horas.

Castro Marim acumulou 25mm.

Alcoutim interrompeu o funcionamento, perdeu-se o registo mais próximo da serra.

Valores adicionados até à 1h de hoje: VRSA 31,6mm em 6 horas e Castro Marim 27,8mm.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 10:07)

Manhã de sol em Faro... a parte da tarde vai voltar a trazer aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Sentry (24 Nov 2014 às 10:32)

Céu nublado em Évora. No eumetsat consegui arranjar esta imagem.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2014 às 10:42)

27,5mm acumulados no dia de ontem em Fonte de Apra. Temos tido vários períodos de precipitação e acumulados não muito grandes ou torrenciais por isso sempre é um dado positivo em matéria de escorrência e erosão do solo. 
Vamos ver se até ao fim do mês a zona chega aos 200mm...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Nov 2014 às 11:35)

Bom dia...

O que trago agora aqui vai um pouco contra as evidências das redondezas, mas a falta de estações na zona e a possível pontualidade do evento de ontem à noite no Sotavento Algarvio podem justificar o facto.

Montei o pluviometro na passada quinta feira em Altura, como não encontrei recipiente melhor e em modo provisório utilizei uma simples garrafa de 1.5L
Sábado de manha verifique e o mesmo estava seco ainda pois nada tinha chovido. 

Esta manhã, a garrafa estava cheia até à boca! 1.5L num pluviometro com 160mm de bocal dá exactamente *75mm de precipitação, em Altura*! Certo??!!

Estando cheio até à boca e sem espaço para mais terá chovido mais que isso, não sei quanto mais!


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> O que trago agora aqui vai um pouco contra as evidências das redondezas, mas a falta de estações na zona e a possível pontualidade do evento de ontem à noite no Sotavento Algarvio podem justificar o facto.
> 
> ...




Dei umas voltas de carro quando parou de chover e era notório que o grosso da precipitação ocorreu entre Altura e Conceição de Tavira, aliás o radar demonstra isso mesmo! A ribeira de Cacela, que desagua em Cacela Velha, era o curso de água que trazia maior enchente. A freguesia de Cacela e parte da freguesia da Conceição levaram certamente com esses valores de precipitação!


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 12:26)

há aguaceiros na serra novamente (ou pelo menos esta tarde haverá)... do que vejo daqui para o lado de São Miguel.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> O que trago agora aqui vai um pouco contra as evidências das redondezas, mas a falta de estações na zona e a possível pontualidade do evento de ontem à noite no Sotavento Algarvio podem justificar o facto.
> 
> ...



Boas Gil,

Como chegas-te a esse valor? Estas a falar de uma garrafa de 1,5l normal certo? 160mm de raio?


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2014 às 12:42)

Os meus cálculos para uma garrafa de 1,5l cheia dá cerca de 30,5mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas Gil,
> 
> Como chegas-te a esse valor? Estas a falar de uma garrafa de 1,5l normal certo? 160mm de raio?





trovoadas disse:


> Os meus cálculos para uma garrafa de 1,5l cheia dá cerca de 30,5mm


Como estás a fazer esses cálculos? 

Boas,
Os valores são simples, o bocal do pluviometro é de 160mm (como o oficial tipo _Hellmann)._
Lá dentro está uma garrafa de 1.5L (porque no momento não tinha nenhuma de 2L que é o que costumo usar).

Quanto ao calculo é este:
2ml = 2gramas = 0,1mm
20ml = 20gramas = 1,0mm

Regra de 3 simples:
1mm=20ml
Xmm=peso agua (na garafa ou aos ml na garrafa)

Neste caso seriam 1500ml ou 1500g de água = 1.5L.

O que dá 75mm!!

(volto a frisar que choveu mais que isto, pois a garrafa tinha deitado fora....

Como disse o frederico e é bem verdade, as ribeiras vão com caudais assinaláveis, a sorte é que este canto do país esta praticamente seco ainda, e os solos ainda tiveram muita capacidade de absorção

Foto do pluviometro em causa:


----------



## vamm (24 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Ainda me encontro em casa, por aqui o céu encontra-se nublado, com algumas abertas, mas começam a aparecer nuvens muito carregadas. As mais baixas seguem no sentido E/SE - O/NO e as mais altas parecem vir a "subir" de Sul para Oeste também.
Em geral até está um dia quentinho


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2014 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e sol a brilhar, com 20,7ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 17,9ºC em Carvoeiro.

Com a chuvinha de ontem, o acumulado mensal subiu aos *104,8mm* no Sítio das Fontes e aos *79,6mm* em Carvoeiro. Valores já muito bons aqui para a zona...  Aliás, nota-se que muitos campos têm muita água acumulada... já há algum tempo que não se via situação idêntica por cá... A ver se vem mais alguma coisa até ao final do mês.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Como estás a fazer esses cálculos?
> 
> Boas,
> Os valores são simples, o bocal do pluviometro é de 160mm (como o oficial tipo _Hellmann)._
> ...



Esquece Gil... estava a fazer os cálculos considerando apenas a garrafa e ainda por cima dá cerca de 12mm de raio não 120mm como estava a fazer...
Podes sempre fazer a área do pote de recolha = 3,14*80^2=20096mm^2
Regra de 3 simples em 20096 acumulas-te 1,5l num m^2=1.000.000 mm^2 acumulas 75mm!

1l=1mm/m2

É um bom valor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Por aqui também sigo já com 100mm este mês!


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

Ao contrário do que o horizonte Este parecia anunciar, a tarde segue tranquila. Sol e temperatura agradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

Está a trovejar. Sim, é verdade. 






Chuva a SE.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

Já chove por aqui com pingas muito grossas. Está uma célula directamente a Norte e a Sul da cidade 

18,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Continua a desenvolver-se a mesma célula à medida que se vai dissipando de N para S, provavelmeite efeito orográfico da serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Nov 2014 às 16:47)




----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2014 às 17:35)

Sim, por Portalegre trovejou e ainda choveu bem, mas foi tudo muito local, quando cheguei á pouco a casa o meu pai disse-me que tinha chovido muito aqui na( pedra-basta), tenho impressão até que na serra de são Mamede pouco ou nada choveu


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

17 mortos e 10 desaparecidos em Marrocos por causa destas chuvas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2014 às 21:01)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> O que trago agora aqui vai um pouco contra as evidências das redondezas, mas a falta de estações na zona e a possível pontualidade do evento de ontem à noite no Sotavento Algarvio podem justificar o facto.
> 
> ...



Gil ainda existe uma maneira bem mais fácil de medires o que choveu. Com uma garrafa de coca-cola 1.5 l ou  1 l, cortas o gargalo viras ao contrário, é tipo copo, no fundo metes pedras onde a garrafa não é linear com aqueles picos mais fundos, essa parte fica lisa, metes uma régua como medidor e tens um pluviómetro 5 estrelas, eu já experimentei com o meu da La Crosse e aquilo bate sempre certo. 

Ontem, acumulei cerca de 20 mm e hoje 2 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2014 às 21:02)

Imagens de ontem:





















Imagem inicial: 10h











Peço desculpa pelo tamanho dos GIF's e pela lentidão da página provocada pelos mesmos.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> O que trago agora aqui vai um pouco contra as evidências das redondezas, mas a falta de estações na zona e a possível pontualidade do evento de ontem à noite no Sotavento Algarvio podem justificar o facto.
> 
> ...



Valor de acordo com o que se observou no radar ao longo do dia de ontem, somando os acumulados horários estimados pelo radar de Loulé. Essa era precisamente a zona onde as células bateram mais forte.
Exemplos de algumas das horas com precipitação mais forte:
das 21 às 22h de ontem:





22-23h:





23-00h:





Entre as 19h e as 21h a linha de precipitação máxima também passava por aí.

Toda essa precipitação passou de raspão em VRSA e Castro Marim, que acumularam para o período de recolha da "garrafa", 29,0mm e 31,9mm, respectivamente. Comparando as cores dos acumulados esses 75mm são perfeitamente válidos, ou até ligeiramente inferiores ao verdadeiro valor.

Excelente colocação do pluviómetro!


----------



## Sentry (24 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gil ainda existe uma maneira bem mais fácil de medires o que choveu. Com uma garrafa de coca-cola 1.5 l ou 1 l, cortas o gargalo viras ao contrário, é tipo copo, no fundo metes pedras onde a garrafa não é linear com aqueles picos mais fundos, essa parte fica lisa, metes uma régua como medidor e tens um pluviómetro 5 estrelas, eu já experimentei com o meu da La Crosse e aquilo bate sempre certo.
> 
> Ontem, acumulei cerca de 20 mm e hoje 2 mm.



e como fazes com a calibração?


----------



## actioman (24 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui também sigo já com 100mm este mês!



E ainda te queixas!  Por Elvas  na minha estação vou apenas com 66,8mm. 
A normal da cidade para o período 1971-2000 é de 75,1mm, portanto não estamos longe. O ano passado fiquei apenas com 5mm! Esse sim um Novembro para esquecer...



SpiderVV disse:


> Está a trovejar. Sim, é verdade.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuva a SE.



Espectáculo! Nunca pensei que tivessem aí "festa"! 

Por aqui durante a madrugada ainda registei 2mm de precipitação.
O dia foi primaveril, com céu parcialmente nublado, Durante o inicio da manhã ainda chuviscou, mas muito residualmente.
A temperatura mínima é a actual 13,6ºC. A máxima foi de uns escaldantes 20,4ºC pelas 15h11.


----------



## Sentry (24 Nov 2014 às 22:27)

Em Évora, pelo menos na quinta onde moro, começou a aparecer um valente nevoeiro. está fantastico!


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2014 às 10:55)

manhã de sol mas com trovoadas no horizonte.


----------



## talingas (25 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

12,4ºC, vento fraco. E chuva.., só ameaças...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2014 às 16:29)

Nada de mais a adicionar, mas com 13,2ºC e agora abertas.


----------



## vamm (25 Nov 2014 às 21:38)

Estive por Sines/Santiago do Cacém hoje, de manhã estava muito fechado, algumas pingas fracas, mas mais nada. De tarde abriu e ficou sol e uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

*Temperatura actual : 10.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Agreste disse:


> manhã de sol mas com trovoadas no horizonte.



 mas onde? Via-se mesmo ou eram só os cumlonimbus?


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

logo de manhã a sul/sueste... à hora de almoço também esteve escuro do lado norte. Não choveu em Faro.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 01:36)

Agreste disse:


> logo de manhã a sul/sueste... à hora de almoço também esteve escuro do lado norte. Não choveu em Faro.



 já vi, foi uma célula isolada, por volta das 11h mais ou menos.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 09:58)

manhã de céu nublado em Faro.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 10:06)

Nevoeiro intenso em Évora..


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 11:29)

Começa a chover em Faro.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 11:39)

O vento hoje nao se decide lol


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 11:43)

com uma depressão a aproximar-se do cabo de são vicente é normal que o vento tenha essa rotação no sentido contrário dos ponteiros do relógio: Oeste-Sul-Este.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 12:21)

pingou durante uns 10 minutos, agora não chove mas o tempo mantém-se ameaçador.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 12:31)

O único destaque aqui é o nevoeiro de madrugada e agora o vento em intensificação mas ainda apenas moderado, amanhã deve começar a ter rajadas fortes. Mínima de 9,0ºC e 11,0ºC neste momento com 26 km/h. A pressão começa a ver-se descer também.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

volta a chover em Faro e agora sim, ouve-se a chuva a cair.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 13:57)

chuviscos...


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Hoje vim de viagem para Évora e realmente não há quem perceba este tempo.
(As fotografias foram tiradas com o telemóvel)

Aqui ainda é na minha zona, apenas frio, nada de chuva e a vista era esta:






Quando cheguei a Panóias, por volta das 9h15, cairem umas pingas, mas nada de especial.
Depois quando ia na estrada que liga Aljustrel a Montes Velhos era isto:





À passagem por Odivelas, na estrada para Alvito:





À chegada a Alvito e até Évora sempre com nevoeiro:


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

E agora nevoeiro levantou, no quadrante NE-E está escuro e para Sul ainda se consegue ver o sol.


----------



## Magia (26 Nov 2014 às 15:04)

Em Lagos acabou de cair uma boa carga de de água, mas foi breve e já passou.


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 15:08)

Sentry disse:


> E agora nevoeiro levantou, no quadrante NE-E está escuro e para Sul ainda se consegue ver o sol.


Concordo plenamente.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Vai chovendo por aqui também, de forma fraca a moderada...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Torrencial agora em Lagoa...


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

vamm disse:


> Concordo plenamente.


Os Leões estão com bom aspecto


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 15:26)

Sentry disse:


> Os Leões estão com bom aspecto


Até cogumelos há na relva :P

A minha mãe disse-me que lá em baixo está a chegar um temporal enorme, que parece de noite. Por aqui também já está a ficar bem negro.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 15:29)

vamm disse:


> Até cogumelos há na relva :P
> 
> A minha mãe disse-me que lá em baixo está a chegar um temporal enorme, que parece de noite. Por aqui também já está a ficar bem negro.







Pudera... Aquela célula mesmo na ponta de Sagres deve estar forte!


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 16:01)

temos tido aguaceiros por vezes moderados mas nunca chegam a ficar...


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 16:13)

Aljezur já ultrapassou os 200mm enquanto Faro se prepara para ultrapassar os 100mm.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 16:42)

Agreste disse:


> Aljezur já ultrapassou os 200mm enquanto Faro se prepara para ultrapassar os 100mm.


Em novembro ultrapassou esse valor? tens a norma climatológica?


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2014 às 17:10)

Acho que tem estado a cair um dilúvio por Fonte de Apra... o Acumulado desparou dos 5mm para os 17,5 em 30min


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

Esta última linha que passou por aqui, trazia bastante instabilidade associada, com um mesociclone e respectiva rotação perfeitamente visível e com a formação de uma pequena funnel cloud. Quase que se formava um tornado aqui para estes lados.... faltou um "danoninho"...
Entretanto parece que o computador da estação das fontes foi à vida... belo timing :P


----------



## aoc36 (26 Nov 2014 às 17:15)

Acabei de ouvir trovoada.


----------



## PedroMAR (26 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Já chove por Évora


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Sempre a somar em Apra e já passa os 20mm


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2014 às 17:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Esta última linha que passou por aqui, trazia bastante instabilidade associada, com um mesociclone e respectiva rotação perfeitamente visível e com a formação de uma pequena funnel cloud. Quase que se formava um tornado aqui para estes lados.... faltou um "danoninho"...
> Entretanto parece que o computador da estação das fontes foi à vida... belo timing :P



Pois o teu acumulado parou no tempo ... Analisando as imagens de radar, nota-se que passou por aí uma boa célula. É quando estamos distraídos que elas acontecem


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 17:30)

Chove a bom chover por aqui, sim. De repente ficou de noite, algum vento e nuvens a chegar de S-SO, é a sensação que tenho. E o aspecto era este (ficou um pouco tremida), agora está bem mais escuro:


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

não foi muito produtiva a tarde... 7,4mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

4,8mm aqui com vento moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes. 10,5ºC.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2014 às 21:20)

Sentry disse:


> Em novembro ultrapassou esse valor? tens a norma climatológica?



196,1mm + 10,4mm hoje.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROVAL2#history


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva mais na zona de Lagoa  Lagos do que nesta zona.

Por volta, das 17h07m, passou-se algo estranho, perto de Pechão, todos os carros pararam na estrada, a carrinha balançava toda e via-se alguns objectos a voarem devido ao forte vento, mais parecia ser um tornado, porque não se via nada e estava tudo completamente de noite. Passou rápido, mas foi algo assustador. 

A imagem de radar, das 17h10m indica uma pequena célula com tom de vermelho nessa zona. 






Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Nov 2014 às 21:44)

18,3mm


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

em évora parece estar interessante


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

19,3mm e continua  não esperava tanto
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 19,3mm e continua  não esperava tanto
> http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html



Hoje à tarde estive em Serpa e quando saí, por volta das 17:30, apanhei-a toda na cabeça!!! Claro está que ao chegar a Moura, já pouco chovia!... Já vai sendo norma. Acho que ali o Enxoé tem uma barreira que não deixa a chuva cá chegar!


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 22:17)

Bem o que choveu agora por Évora...


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 22:34)

david 6 disse:


> em évora parece estar interessante





Sentry disse:


> Bem o que choveu agora por Évora...


Há muitoooo tempo que não via chover assim!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Ainda no seguimento da wall cloud e funnel cloud que reportei, tive informação que pouco depois, a 1km de onde me encontrava, um suposto tornado provocou alguns estragos numa estufa ali existente. Um amigo meu, que lá estava, presenciou e disse qiu o funil a tocar o solo e a passar por cima dele e da estufa, partindo algumas telhas e danificando uma  pequena parte da estrutura... estaria uma criança denyro de um carro ali estacionado que se assustou com os carros a abanarem...

Quando fizer o upload do video que fiz, já o coloco aqui...


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

vamm disse:


> Há muitoooo tempo que não via chover assim!


Estando no ginásio parece que ouço chover mas penso para mim que não devia ser, devia ser os chuveiros. Saio à rua... 2 banhos em 10min e um à borla LOL 

Choveu pelas contas da estação da universidade 6mm as 21h


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda no seguimento da wall cloud e funnel cloud que reportei, tive informação que pouco depois, a 1km de onde me encontrava, um suposto tornado provocou alguns estragos numa estufa ali existente. Um amigo meu, que lá estava, presenciou e disse qiu o funil a tocar o solo e a passar por cima dele e da estufa, partindo algumas telhas e danificando uma  pequena parte da estrutura... estaria uma criança denyro de um carro ali estacionado que se assustou com os carros a abanarem...
> 
> Quando fizer o upload do video que fiz, já o coloco aqui...


Isso foi por que horas e em que zona?

Edit: 23:02
Se foi a esta hora... foi esta maluca que passou aí.








Sentry disse:


> Estando no ginásio parece que ouço chover mas penso para mim que não devia ser, devia ser os chuveiros. Saio à rua... 2 banhos em 10min e um à borla LOL
> 
> Choveu pelas contas da estação da universidade 6mm as 21h


Acho que isso é muito para aquilo que costuma chover cá. Se bem que em Évora ou chove tudo ou não chove nada, nunca se decide.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 23:13)

vamm disse:


> Se bem que em Évora ou chove tudo ou não chove nada, nunca se decide.


São as amplitudes que o nosso alentejo tem de tão bom lol 
Mas teve mesmo muito forte


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 23:16)

Pelo radar vem aí coisa, . 6mm.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 23:19)

Não dou nem uma hora para que ela aí esteja lol


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2014 às 23:26)

Já deve estar a chegar lá.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 23:30)

Mais uns 10-20 minutos e está cá. Por agora 10,8ºC e 28 km/h. 6,3mm, já vai chovendo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 23:53)

Um dos núcleos desfez-se, mas vou com 7,2mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Estou agora a fazer a viagem Lisboa Ourique e está tudo calmo. Humidade a montes. Não sei a temperatura pois o termómetro do carro não está a trabalhar. Há nevoeiros de inversão nas zonas baixas.

Em certas zonas começa a ser bastante denso


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

vamm disse:


> Isso foi por que horas e em que zona?
> 
> Edit: 23:02
> Se foi a esta hora... foi esta maluca que passou aí.
> ...



Em Lagoa foi por volta das 16h30, que foi quando vi a funnel...e essa linha por onde passou foi vigorosa sim!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 00:33)

vamm disse:


> Há muitoooo tempo que não via chover assim!



12,8mm entre as 21h e as 22h, 19,2mm desde que começou a chover hoje, depois das 17h

essa linha passou primeiro em Portel onde deixou 13,6mm entre as 20h e as 21h; 20,1mm desde as 17h também.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 00:49)

6,3mm, quase a igualar o valor de 24h de ontem em *50 min*.

Edit: 54 km/h!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

Vejo relâmpagos longínquos a SW. Estou uns 10 km a sul de canal caveira


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 02:10)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos longínquos a SW. Estou uns 10 km a sul de canal caveira



Muitas células no mar realmente. Algumas a entrar já no barlavento.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2014 às 02:32)

ouvi apenas um trovão... não vi relâmpago nenhum.. ehehe
acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro aqui em Silves... entretanto já passou...
999.9hPa em Carvoeiro...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 02:34)

Esta DEA  já deve ter acordado muita e boa gente.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2014 às 02:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta DEA  já deve ter acordado muita e boa gente.



Deve ter sido a que ouvi aqui em Silves... durou quase 10 segundos a troar... ehehe


----------



## aoc36 (27 Nov 2014 às 02:37)

Acabou de chover de forma torrencial em albufeira


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 07:37)

Por aqui não choveu desde o início da madrugada mas a pressão vai descendo. O vento também enfraqueceu um pouco face ao que estava.


----------



## peteluis (27 Nov 2014 às 10:30)

Ontem em Mertola Vento forte provocou estragos,  http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Portugal/Interior.aspx?content_id=4263333


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 10:49)

manhã com vários aguaceiros por aqui embora não tenha chovido.

3mm durante a noite, bastante pouco. Pressão já abaixo dos 1000mbar.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Nov 2014 às 10:50)

Precipitação em Pias, desde as 17h de ontem até às 10h de hoje: *16,0* mm.

(Pluviómetro caseiro tipo _Hellmann_ da EB Pias)


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2014 às 11:25)

Precipitação Apra... *25mm* ontem + *7,6mm* na madrugada de hoje. Tenho de fazer as contas mensais penso que já vai à volta dos 180mm...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2014 às 11:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Precipitação Apra... *25mm* ontem + *7,6mm* na madrugada de hoje. Tenho de fazer as contas mensais penso que já vai à volta dos 180mm...



Exacto já vai precisamente nos *180mm*


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 12:07)

Em Évora está sol. Mas aparentemente logo a partir das 21 existe um alerta laranja.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 12:15)

Segundo o IPMA, ontem a estação de Faro(Aeroporto) registou uma rajada máxima de *80 km/h*, bom valor.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 12:19)

foi talvez a meio da tarde em que uns aguaceiros que passaram por aqui traziam bastante vento.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2014 às 12:58)

Vai chovendo bem por Lagoa neste momento.

Esta manhã tinha 9,4mm no Sítio das Fontes (o pc da estação está em reparação neste momento...), tenho agora 10,2mm em Carvoeiro.

Em Silves o pluviómetro contabilizava 30mm esta manhã... ele tem estado muito certinho até à data... mas este valor parece-me excessivo...se bem que durante a madrugada caíram uns aguaceiros muito fortes em Silves...

Sigo com 995,5hPa em Carvoeiro. Vamos lá ver até onde desce.


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

A ficar tudo muito negro por aqui.


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 13:40)

vamm disse:


> A ficar tudo muito negro por aqui.


Pois está. Não deve tardar a chover.
PS: Foi visitar o Sócras? lol


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 13:46)

Chuva fraca mas bem fria. Pressão a descer, 993 hPa.


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 13:57)

Sentry disse:


> Pois está. Não deve tardar a chover.
> PS: Foi visitar o Sócras? lol


Não, fui aos Leões ter aulas ^^ e quando saí fiquei um bocado assustada com o aspecto do céu.


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Nov 2014 às 14:32)

Por Évora já pinga


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

Alguém aqui reparou em algum tornado ou apenas o funil na zona de Mértola ontem pelas 20h? 
Vi a notícia à pouco na tv, mas está espalhada por todos os jornais.


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

vamm disse:


> Alguém aqui reparou em algum tornado ou apenas o funil na zona de Mértola ontem pelas 20h?
> Vi a notícia à pouco na tv, mas está espalhada por todos os jornais.



Eu só vi mesmo a noticia. Não vi qualquer imagem que possa identificar o dito "tonado" .
Gostei de ver que tinham sido os bombeiros a dizer que era um tornado (SIC noticias)


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 14:55)

Alguma chuva aqui em frente que teima em não passar  992,1 hPa em queda rápida e 12,1ºC.


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 15:10)

PedroMAR disse:


> Eu só vi mesmo a noticia. Não vi qualquer imagem que possa identificar o dito "tonado" .
> Gostei de ver que tinham sido os bombeiros a dizer que era um tornado (SIC noticias)


Vendo as imagens de radar de ontem, passou mesmo uma linha lá por cima com eco amarelo/laranja/vermelho.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

Atual céu sobre Santana da Serra, Ourique:









Temperatura nos 13 graus


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Atual céu sobre Santana da Serra, Ourique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É a amiga que está a chegar


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Aqui o panorama está idêntico ao de Santana, estas nuvens vêm de N/NO(?) e as outras mais grossas vêm de Sul.


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 16:36)

vamm disse:


> Aqui o panorama está idêntico ao de Santana, estas nuvens vêm de N/NO(?) e as outras mais grossas vêm de Sul.


Estou aqui no CES e tou a ver essas mesmas nuvens. Até se deslocam a uma boa velocidade. A temperatura desceu um bom bocado...


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Nota-se bem. Há 1h estavam quase 15ºC, agora estão 12ºC.


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 17:17)

vamm disse:


> Nota-se bem. Há 1h estavam quase 15ºC, agora estão 12ºC.


Qual é a estação que estás a seguir? A do verney está nas lonas outra vez


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

é quase do tamanho de Portugal Continental


----------



## talingas (27 Nov 2014 às 17:21)

Bem e como isto já não se vai fazendo sem fotos...





Hoje está mais fresco por aqui, 10,2ºC, e a pressão continua lentamente a cair, 988hPa.


----------



## Magia (27 Nov 2014 às 17:26)

Mas isto é o suposto mau tempo que vem a caminho????????? .... Mas é azul clarinho

Sentry... tens a certeza?


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 17:36)

Magia disse:


> Mas isto é o suposto mau tempo que vem a caminho????????? .... Mas é azul clarinho
> 
> Sentry... tens a certeza?


Yap lol Não está facil. Vem aí uma enorme frente.


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

peteluis disse:


> Ontem em Mertola Vento forte provocou estragos,  http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Portugal/Interior.aspx?content_id=4263333



Pela hora indicada na notícia não havia célula nessa região, talvez a hora esteja errada.


----------



## ze_rega (27 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Boas!
Por aqui sigo com 987 hPa e com 12,1ºC, com vento fraco e com alguma chuva fraca!
A pressão tem vindo a descer desde as últimas horas!


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

StormRic disse:


> Pela hora indicada na notícia não havia célula nessa região, talvez a hora esteja errada.


Só se o alerta foi para as coisas destruídas, porque aquilo que vi, 18h mais ou menos foi quando passou.


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

Sentry disse:


> Qual é a estação que estás a seguir? A do verney está nas lonas outra vez


Eu vi na do Verney, tava actualizada.

Por aqui já vai pingando de novo. Algumas bem gordas, mas o vento já aumentou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, ontem a estação de Faro(Aeroporto) registou uma rajada máxima de *80 km/h*, bom valor.



Deve ter sido, a mesma célula que passou perto de Pechão, por volta das 17h07m com um autêntico vendaval vindo do nada e que foi algo assustador.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

Sem muito que reportar a não ser um periodo de chuva moderada há cerca de 1 hora atrás.


----------



## grandeurso (27 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Em Faro as coisas não deviam estar mais animadas?


----------



## MikeCT (27 Nov 2014 às 20:56)

Em Faro continua a chuver mas nada de especial, vento agora a chegar aos 60 km/h, pa em 990 e a descer.


----------



## Magia (27 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Em Lagos também está tudo calminho.

Não há vento e chove sem parar de forma tranquila.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

A frente no litoral centro está bem maluca, era bom que chegasse aqui da mesma forma. Por aqui 49 km/h de vento e 987,0 hPa. 9,9ºC.


----------



## ze_rega (27 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

985 hPa
12ºC
vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes
chuva moderada
nada de extraordinário para já


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

Para já nada de especial, chuva "normal" com 3,5mm acumulados


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Para já nada de especial, chuva "normal" com 3,5mm acumulados



Por Moura também nada de especial: Chuva normal e vento normal! A ver o que vem lá mais pela madrugada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

Que vendaval por aqui  acompanhado por chuva.  Não deve faltar muito para a luz ir ao ar.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

ainda estamos a mais de 1 hora da parte mais torrencial.


----------



## Magia (27 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Por Lagos continua a chuva calma e algum vento.

Há cerca de meia hora o meu cão ladrou para o ar... talvez exista alguma trovoada distante.... ou não.


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Estou para ver a que horas passará ela por Évora...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Nov 2014 às 22:28)

não estou a ver nada de especial no radar, acho que este evento vai ser fiasco, se calhar vamos acumular menos que ontem.....


----------



## GoN_dC (27 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Por Portimão vento já moderado com rajadas, e chuva fraca.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

a parte mais torrencial está a aproximar-se de Aljezur pela subida que o pluviómetro está a experimentar.


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não estou a ver nada de especial no radar, acho que este evento vai ser fiasco, se calhar vamos acumular menos que ontem.....



és muito pessimista, ela está longe de ti ainda e até está interessante, não percebo o "nada de especial", pode estar fina mas está forte, já estás a dizer que vai ser um fiasco...


----------



## vitoreis (27 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Pela ventania que temos em Faro já não se pode falar em fiasco, mesmo que a quantidade de água precipitada fique abaixo do expectável. 

O vento está bastante interessante, a soprar de forma permanente e com rajadas assinaláveis. É uma situação atípica por ocorrer poucas vezes ao ano.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

984,8 hPa, igualado o meu recorde absoluto de pressão, no Gong em 2013.


----------



## ze_rega (27 Nov 2014 às 22:48)

Chuva e vento forte chegaram agora aqui...


----------



## Magia (27 Nov 2014 às 22:51)

Olhando para o radar até parece que não vem mais nada atrás... e nunca passou do matizado verde/amarelo... com uns tracinhos fininhos e raros de laranja.

Pelo que profetizavam... esperava ver tudo vermelho...


----------



## ze_rega (27 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

Chegou mesmo em força....Mete respeito


----------



## ze_rega (27 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

O vento acalmou, fica a chuva forte. Já tenho um ribeiro à porta de casa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

Uma forte rajada de vento e um enorme estrondo, até dei um salto da cadeira, abri a janela mas não vejo nada, pelo barulho foi chapas que voaram pelo estrondo.  Está a ficar agreste por aqui,as rajadas de vento metem respeito, devem andar à volta dos 70 km/h.

O acumulado vai nos 6 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

Bela ventania registada na estação do Carvoeiro, o vento sopra a* 67 km/h*.


----------



## actioman (27 Nov 2014 às 23:07)

Por aqui o vento vai levantando e alguma chuvinha à mistura. mas nada de especial.

A destacar a pressão atmosférica que é record na minha estação com uns 983,6hPa!! 

A temperatura actual é de 10,8ºC e o fresquinho tb se faz sentir com a intensificação do vento!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Aqui rajada máxima de 24 km/h


----------



## ze_rega (27 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

E volta tudo ao normal, chuva com algumas rajadas de vento moderado...
983 hPa e 11ºC


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

ficámos sem o radar do IPMA...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:16)

Agreste disse:


> ficámos sem o radar do IPMA...



Então? Vi agora mesmo a ultima actualização, 23:00


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

aqui apareceu aquela versão minimalista para tráfego intenso no site mas regressou a página normal.


----------



## ze_rega (27 Nov 2014 às 23:19)

É impressionante, depois do vendaval quase que nem uma folha das árvores mexe...


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

deve estar a passar por Lagoa...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2014 às 23:27)

*95km/h *de máxima em Carvoeiro.. muita chuva também...
19,6mm em Carvoeiro e 23,2mm nas Fontes.Bela noite de Inverno!


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

23,2mm um pouco mais do que em Aljezur... a frente vai avançando e vai aumentado um pouco a descarga de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:30)

ecobcg disse:


> *95km/h *de máxima em Carvoeiro.. muita chuva também...
> 19,6mm em Carvoeiro e 23,2mm nas Fontes.Bela noite de Inverno!



Isso sim, uma verdadeira rajada.


----------



## aoc36 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

Sigo com 29mm pressão de 981hpa e rajada de 52km/h


----------



## GoN_dC (27 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

Por aqui a chuva acalmou, mas ainda vai chovendo de forma fraca/moderada. O vento esse é que parece que parou por completo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2014 às 23:46)

Máximo (registado) de 63,7 km/h. A estação como eu estava à espera já está a começar a perder o sinal, com a combinação da chuva e do vento  enfim... 983,5 hPa. 58,7 km/h, mesmo assim por vezes vai dando.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2014 às 23:52)

está a aumentar a precipitação aqui com bastante vento também...


----------



## trepkos (27 Nov 2014 às 23:57)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva, está tudo alagado.

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas.

Uma bela depressão.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

Pelo *Algoz* houve um pico de precipitação e, sobretudo, da intensidade de vento, por volta das 23h30min.,  coincidente com uma mancha mais amarela que o radar do IPMA mostrava, a essa hora, na zona central do Algarve. Por essa altura, a eletricidade falhou por 4 vezes no espaço de 2 min., daquelas coisas saudáveis para a saúde dos aparelhos ligados à corrente.
A estação amadora mais próxima, na *Quinta do Barranco*, regista um acumulado de *43 mm*, ou seja, uma noite "à Norte" para matar saudades das noites de inverno na Covilhã...


----------



## vamm (27 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

Chove a bom chover, com vento moderado e com algumas rajadas maiores. Nota-se que algo está a chegar.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Agora chove a sério em Faro com o rain rate acima dos 200mm!


----------



## PedroMAR (28 Nov 2014 às 00:13)

Muita parra e pouca uva. Não vejo nada de anormal por aqui.


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Neste momento começou a chover bastante aqui. Um autêntico dilúvio!


----------



## MikeCT (28 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

Depois da passagem da "linha amarela" o vento rodou de Sul para Oeste e passou de 60 km/h para uma brisa...

p.s. Confirma-se rain rate de 202,2 mm/hr mesmo às 00:00


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

Por aqui também nada de especial, nos eventos dos dias anteriores esperava pouco acumulou muito, hoje esperava muito está a acumular pouco, enfim.....
o vento sopra já mais intenso: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2014 às 00:22)

PedroMAR disse:


> Muita parra e pouca uva. Não vejo nada de anormal por aqui.


Não me digas que agora não chove...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

982,5 hPa, com alguma chuva fraca mas rajadas fortes.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

Evolução engraçada de se ver representada graficamente, com a passagem da frente e a alteração imediata dos vários parâmetros:


----------



## PedroMAR (28 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

Agora chove. Animou um pouco. UOTE="vamm, post: 461161, member: 6725"]Não me digas que agora não chove... [/QUOTE]
Aí


----------



## Redfish (28 Nov 2014 às 00:30)

Por Loulé já há relatos de arvores caidas...de resto continua a chuva e o vento acalmou...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2014 às 00:30)

Chuva e vento forte agora: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

Redfish disse:


> Por Loulé já há relatos de arvores caidas...de resto continua a chuva e vento...



Terrenos ensopados e vento forte dá nisso...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2014 às 00:35)

Chuva torrencial: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## PedroMAR (28 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

Acho que por aqui já deu o que tinha a dar. Praticamente não chove


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

sem grande novidades, continua a chover moderadamente...


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

Agreste disse:


> ficámos sem o radar do IPMA...


Tenho notado que hoje tem estado bem mais lento. Não actualiza de 10 em 10 minutos, actualiza esses 10 minutos ao fim de 20/30 minutos.



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuva torrencial: http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


É desta que interior consegue ter umas pinguinhas boas! 



PedroMAR disse:


> Acho que por aqui já deu o que tinha a dar. Praticamente não chove


Por aqui, chove moderadamente. O pior já passou.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2014 às 00:43)

Pressão de 981 hPa há pouco


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 00:49)

não vamos conseguir chegar aos 136mm de março de 2013... temos 121mm.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

as imagens do satelite são excelentes... este sistema frontal vai até ao deserto: marrocos, argélia, norte do saara ocidental e da mauritania.


----------



## JCARL (28 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
- Pressão: 985 hPa (tendência: a descer)
- Temperatura: 11,9ºC (a descer lentamente)


----------



## vitoreis (28 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

A N125 alagou em vários troços. Duas árvores caídas na Avenida Calouste Gulbenkian e uma noite desafiante para andar na estrada.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 01:19)

Barreira psicológica dos 980 hPa ultrapassada, *979,9 hPa.*

6,0mm com 9,9ºC e 48 km/h.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

Agreste disse:


> não vamos conseguir chegar aos 136mm de março de 2013... temos 121mm.



Mas parece que amanhã ainda vem alguma coisinha


----------



## actioman (28 Nov 2014 às 01:34)

Para mais tarde recordar. Pois tão depressa não verei uma pressão atmosférica destas aqui nestas latitudes!:







*978 hPa* neste momento! 

De resto, nada a assinalar de especial. Chuva moderada, Levo desde a meia noite acumulados 4,2mm. A frente aqui chegou suave e praticamente imperceptível.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 01:37)

979,3 hPa ainda a cair, já que estamos numa de gráficos... 






Edit: *979,0 hPa*!


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:44)

23mm em Beja da 1h às 2h! Nada de queixas aí pelo Alentejo...  estão a ser bem regados.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:46)

É preciso ver o quadro geral...


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 02:51)

Múltiplos aguaceiros pós-frontais a entrar já pelo litoral oeste, especialmente para o baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Redfish (28 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

_Aqui começa a ficar animado...esta mancha deverá abranger toda a zona sul do continente_... depois de um sol matinal recomeçou a chover...

De resto alguns detritos no chão, ramos de árvores, sinalização, etc... consequências do temporal da noite passada....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Nov 2014 às 09:01)

Há vestígios de forte queda de granizo ou saraiva em Ourique


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 09:28)

um aguaceiro fraco durante a manhã aqui em Faro. Tempo cinzento e fresco.


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2014 às 10:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Há vestígios de forte queda de granizo ou saraiva em Ourique


É possível observar uma mancha amarela/laranja nessa zona.
Mas houve uma descarga eléctrica pouco antes das 7h da manhã.

Por Évora, tudo calmo, céu encoberto e frio. É bem visível os "estragos" do temporal de ontem à noite: folhas, ramos, água ainda a escoar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2014 às 10:37)

22,6mm acumulados neste evento, esperava mais


----------



## vitoreis (28 Nov 2014 às 11:04)

Nota para a acentuada descida da temperatura: 13.5 graus às 11:00. Frio...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Ontem, Sagres e Faro tiveram as rajadas máximas de vento mais intensas da rede (disponivel ) do IPMA.

Sagres: *87,8 km/h*
Faro(Aeroporto): *86,7 km/h*


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2014 às 11:13)

*52 mm* em Apra das 19h à meia noite e *60mm* em 24h


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

trovoadas disse:


> *52 mm* em Apra das 19h à meia noite e *60mm* em 24h



981,15 hpa de pressão mínima. Agora tem estado a subir e já vai nos 986 hpa


----------



## ze_rega (28 Nov 2014 às 11:58)

Boas.
Temp: 11,2ºc
HR: 61%
Pressão atmosf: 986 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

Após a frente a estação parou infelizmente, mas tenho os valores de pressão, e é um valor que vai ser extremamente difícil de bater, se é que alguma vez o será enquanto esta estação durar.

Mínimo de *977,9 hPa*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Nov 2014 às 12:42)

*19,7 *mm em Pias nas últimas 24 horas.


----------



## Tempo (28 Nov 2014 às 15:19)

está tudo a cair no mar!


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

está a organizar uma nova frente, mais pequena que nos há-de atravessar esta noite.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

atenção às trovoadas... esta noite sim, podemos ter importantes descargas de água.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Agreste disse:


> atenção às trovoadas... esta noite sim, podemos ter importantes descargas de água.


"Descargas de água" a entrar ali entre Sagres e Lagos


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2014 às 17:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Após a frente a estação parou infelizmente, mas tenho os valores de pressão, e é um valor que vai ser extremamente difícil de bater, se é que alguma vez o será enquanto esta estação durar.
> 
> Mínimo de *977,9 hPa*


De fato belo valor de pressão atmosférica! Mas a frente podia ter sido bem mais generosa por aqui, só se salvou a pressão baixa...


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 18:11)

o Meteofontes está a marcar qualquer coisa... aqui ainda não chove.


----------



## Magia (28 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

trovoadas disse:


> "Descargas de água" a entrar ali entre Sagres e Lagos



Sim, eu sei... acabei de chegar agora a casa,  passsei por estradas "ligeiramente"  alagadas e por um acidente de bate-chapa.

De momento quase não chove.


----------



## GoN_dC (28 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Chuvada torrencial com algum granizo à mistura. Foi curta mas forte


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

Magia disse:


> Sim, eu sei... acabei de chegar agora a casa,  passsei por estradas "ligeiramente"  alagadas e por um acidente de bate-chapa.
> 
> De momento quase não chove.





GoN_dC disse:


> Chuvada torrencial com algum granizo à mistura. Foi curta mas forte



Radar das 18:20


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 19:16)

não há meio de chover hoje...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2014 às 19:30)

Boas,

Tenho andado desaparecido do forum mas não da meteo 

Deixo aqui o registo de ontem á noite por estas bandas... Video não editado mas quando tiver tempo logo faço algo com a serie de registos dos últimos dias.

Bem um cheirinho daquilo que foi ontem ás 00:50


Por agora começa a pingar... e tempo fresco a roçar o frio...


----------



## vamm (28 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

Se o aviso amarelo fosse de frio para Évora, acho que tinha ficado mais bem aplicado. Agora chuva? Nem uma pinga hoje. 
A não ser que se justifique o aviso até às 0h... mas não me parece.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

esta borregada morre mal se aproxima de terra. Não vai sair nada daqui.


----------



## Sentry (28 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

vamm disse:


> Se o aviso amarelo fosse de frio para Évora, acho que tinha ficado mais bem aplicado. Agora chuva? Nem uma pinga hoje.
> A não ser que se justifique o aviso até às 0h... mas não me parece.


E mesmo assim nao ta muito frio :P


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2014 às 22:08)

Agreste disse:


> o Meteofontes está a marcar qualquer coisa... aqui ainda não chove.



A essa hora deu um aguaceiro bem forte no Sitio das Fontes, com *145,8mm/h* de intensidade...
Em Carvoeiro já não choveu tanto, mas o vento chegou aos *74km/h* de rajada.
Ainda vi uns quantos clarões na zona de Algoz-Messines.

Sigo com *5,2mm* acumulados nas Fontes e *6,2mm* em Carvoeiro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

Por aqui vai havendo festa... rica trovoada que se abateu á pouco juntamente com aguaceiros diluvianos!! isto promete por aqui!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2014 às 23:36)

Valente chuvada, que cai neste momento.  Sigo com 15 mm, até ao momento.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

mais um jogo de pavilhão que vejo e mais um jogo interrompido por estar a chover dentro do pavilhão, tal era a carga de água que se abateu por volta das 22:30. 

Vamos ter uma noite animada. Afinal a borregada vem carregada.


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Agreste disse:


> mais um jogo de pavilhão que vejo e mais um jogo interrompido por estar a chover dentro do pavilhão, tal era a carga de água que se abateu por volta das 22:30.
> 
> Vamos ter uma noite animada. Afinal a borregada vem carregada.


Os borreguinhos estão um bocado mais organizados agora


----------



## Magia (29 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

Neste momento a chuva cai forte em Lagos.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 01:05)

em Olhão deve estar a cair o recorde mundial... aqui mal chove.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 01:06)

a ver se a chuva aperta mais um pouco para chegar aos 140mm este mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 01:24)

Qual é o acumulado mensal de Sagres? O StormRic deve saber 
Entre as 23h e as 00h mais *10,9 mm*


----------



## grandeurso (29 Nov 2014 às 01:48)

Continua a chover bem em Faro. E ouviu-se um trovão...


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2014 às 03:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é o acumulado mensal de Sagres? O StormRic deve saber
> Entre as 23h e as 00h mais *10,9 mm*



Sagres já vai com 256,8mm em Novembro até às 2h de hoje dia 29.

Daqui a pouco já ponho o resumo para todas as estações do sul.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2014 às 04:04)

Máximos dos acumulados de Novembro, estações do IPMA, toda a região Sul, até hoje às 02h:






Só seis estações não tiveram eventos dignos de avisos pelo menos amarelos, embora Portalegre, Estremoz e Faro tenham ficado próximo. O sueste alentejano com muita falta de informação.
Zambujeira tem a série incompleta mas sem certeza de os valores em falta serem ou não zeros.
Avis, Mértola, Alcoutim e Portimão têm séries tão incompletas que nem vale a pena comparar os seus totais.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 09:07)

Falta um pequeno esforço para chegar aos 140mm num mês de novembro, talvez o valor mais alto dos ultimos 20 anos. O relatório deste mês do IPMA vai ser interessante. 

Aliás estive a dar uma vista de olhos e não deixam de ser surpreendentes os 196mm de dezembro de 2011 ou os 293mm de dezembro de 2010.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2014 às 09:18)

Agreste disse:


> Falta um pequeno esforço para chegar aos 140mm num mês de novembro, talvez o valor mais alto dos ultimos 20 anos. O relatório deste mês do IPMA vai ser interessante.
> 
> Aliás estive a dar uma vista de olhos e não deixam de ser surpreendentes os 196mm de dezembro de 2011 ou os 293mm de dezembro de 2010.



Pelas contas do StormRic, se até às 2h Faro (aeroporto) contabilizava 139,2mm, agora já deve é ir perto do 150mm. 

Não sei qual foi o acumulado em Novembro de 1997, mas penso ter sido superior a 200mm.
Já agora, o recorde mensal data de 1988, uns impressionantes 376mm!


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 09:24)

algumas ruas de Faro já têm relva artificial sobre a calçada... tanta tem sido a chuva e a ausência do sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 09:28)

Agreste disse:


> algumas ruas de Faro já têm relva artificial sobre a calçada... tanta tem sido a chuva e a ausência do sol.



Em Novembro de 1981 é que foi um rico mês, 1,7 mm.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 10:09)

Natural e não artificial...


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 10:17)

AnDré disse:


> Pelas contas do StormRic, se até às 2h Faro (aeroporto) contabilizava 139,2mm, agora já deve é ir perto do 150mm.
> 
> Não sei qual foi o acumulado em Novembro de 1997, mas penso ter sido superior a 200mm.
> Já agora, o recorde mensal data de 1988, uns impressionantes 376mm!



1988 ou 1989? 

Impensável voltar a ter valores de 300mm num mês com o nível de urbanização que temos hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2014 às 10:22)

Foi mesmo em 1988, consulta aqui.

Faro(Aeroporto) - Normal 58/88

http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp


----------



## Prates (29 Nov 2014 às 11:55)

Bom dia fotos de ontem a tarde por volta das 15 tiradas de Fronteira para o lado de cabeço de vide. Como tenho pouca rede depois meto com mais definição.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Agreste disse:


> Falta um pequeno esforço para chegar aos 140mm num mês de novembro, talvez o valor mais alto dos ultimos 20 anos. O relatório deste mês do IPMA vai ser interessante.
> 
> Aliás estive a dar uma vista de olhos e não deixam de ser surpreendentes os 196mm de dezembro de 2011 ou os 293mm de dezembro de 2010.



Em Novembro de 2006, Faro teve 252 mm com falha na observação do dia 28 entre as 8 e as 9 h (UTC). Por isso, este mês, foi bom mas não assim tanto.

Mas como Faro, é diferente de Olhão, não me posso queixar. 

Ontem, publiquei o meu último post, às 23h35m, seguia com apenas 15 mm e não esperava o dilúvio que se seguiu durante cerca de 3 horas, foi algo impressionante e já algum tempo que não via nada assim.

Enquanto, em Faro pelos registos existentes, não se passou nada de relevante, já na cidade ao lado que não distam mais de 8 kms uma da outra, o cenário foi totalmente diferente. Hoje, é dia de limpezas, um pouco por toda a cidade, como é tradição, o túnel encheu até à boca e algumas ruas ficaram intransitáveis.

Vamos ao que interessa que são os valores, e é nestas alturas que eu gostava de ter uma estação on-line.

Precipitação ontem: 30 mm
Precipitação hoje: 56 mm
Precipitação horária: 23-00: 18 mm
                                  00-01: 27 mm
                                  01-02: 16 mm
                                  02-03: 5 mm

Total: 66 mm (segundo os critérios do IPMA daria para um aviso vermelho)

O que leva para um acumulado mensal de 193 mm.

A precipitação, só não foi mais elevada que entre as 3h e as 6h da manhã, o grosso estava a poucos kms a sul, senão hoje teria um acumulado bastante mais elevado.

Aqui, ficam as imagens de radar com a precipitação horária entre as 00h e as 06h (nota-se claramente a região de Olhão a ser a mais afectada durante cerca de 3 horas):






































grandeurso disse:


> Continua a chover bem em Faro. E ouviu-se um trovão...



Foi só um trovão isolado, por volta da 1h45m mas que foi uma verdadeira bomba.  Mas o detector do IPMA não detectou nada e está situado em Olhão.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Estamos com azar... em Olhão a cair o recorde mundial e a 7 quilómetros mais ao lado... pouca coisa.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2014 às 12:55)

Neste momento a sul de nós, as torres cumuloninbus afastam-se lentamente para o mar... Não choveu desde manhã cedo.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2014 às 12:56)

Prates disse:


> Bom dia fotos de ontem a tarde por volta das 15 tiradas de Fronteira para o lado de cabeço de vide. Como tenho pouca rede depois meto com mais definição.


Wow!  Fantásticas! 
Está bem verdinho o Alentejo.


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

16ºC (segundo a estação do Verney) e céu limpo, pode-se dizer que sim


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2014 às 17:25)

O final do dia foi assim, por aqui. A qualidade não é a melhor porque foi com o telemóvel


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Um pôr do sol de fogo por aqui.


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2014 às 19:49)

Ainda não consegui perceber. Está a entrar cá qualquer coisa ou aquilo é só nuvens?


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

Não, está mesmo a chover!  Mas é tudo nuvens médias provavelmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

Aqui, fica um vídeo realizado por Fernando Soares, ontem á noite no túnel de Olhão, impressionante o barulho da água:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Nov 2014 às 21:38)

Chuva fraca neste momento!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

Já chove 
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Sentry (29 Nov 2014 às 23:19)

vamm disse:


> O final do dia foi assim, por aqui. A qualidade não é a melhor porque foi com o telemóvel


Esta foto tá qualquer coisa!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2014 às 23:55)

Não contava com chuva hoje, choveu aqui fraco entre as 20h30 e as 21h e tal..
O IPMA não dava nada, nem os modelos.ai ai 

29-11-2014

Max : 16.7ºC
Min : 8.0ºC
Actual : 12.3ºC


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

actioman disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar. Pois tão depressa não verei uma pressão atmosférica destas aqui nestas latitudes!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda sobre o dia de ontem (28/11/2014) e a pressão atmosférica, a mínima que registei que é novo record da estação e será certamente durante vários anos:

*977,1hPa às 04:08 de 28/11/2014






*
Igualmente tive por aqui outro record que foi a rain rate que chegou aos *182,8 mm/h *pelas 01h59

Não tive grande registo de precipitação acumulada, mas não foi mau de todo com 18mm.

Hoje o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado com uma máxima de 16ºC às 13h e uma mínima de 8ºC ás 7h29. A chuvinha ainda nos fez uma visita ao final do dia e fiquei com um acumulado total de 0,6mm.

Segue o mês com 102,2 mm de precipitação acumulada. A normal 1971-2000 da cidade é de 75,1mm.
Desde que tenho estação montada (2010) é o ano de maior acumulado em Novembro.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

Sentry disse:


> Esta foto tá qualquer coisa!



Só tive pena de ter sido com o telemóvel, mas deu para apanhar bem na mesma.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Nov 2014 às 00:50)

Ontem ( Sábado ) fui até Fronteira ver as 24h TT, como estava previsto algum sol não levai maquina para um eventual registo, nem para fotografar os jipes/carros, mas ao fim do dia pelas 17:00h e qualquer coisa vejo um por do sol brutal, lá teve de ser de télélé,
mas penso que o descritivo para Sábado era de aguaceiros fracos durante a manhâ, não tenho a certeza, mas durante o dia esteve sol e temperatura agradável, no carro marcava 15º pelas 12:30h em Fronteira, mas após as 17:00h e depois destas imagens o céu começa a modos  com um encobrir estranho como se fosse "carregar" e +- pelas 19:15h começa a pingar estava a volta das boxes dos carros em Fronteira, arranquei de lá pelas 20:00h, temp. a 12º a pingar mais grosso e foi assim até chegar quase a Alcochete - PVGama, temp. a 15º,

terrenos muito encharcados e alguns jipes atascados na lama no próprio caminho de acesso a um dos pontos de visualização da prova e eu a ver se não atascava o carro que levei até onde pude ir, apesar de também ser 4x4. 

até para o ano se tudo correr bem,


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2014 às 08:48)

Mais *13,7mm* em Sagres esta noite! E Faro ainda acumulou 2,3mm esta noite.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2014 às 10:38)

2,6mm acumulados esta noite


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

Boa tarde 

Hoje o sol apareceu, está um dia mesmo lindo para este final de mês. Pena estarem a surgir umas nuvens feias 






























Neste momento já se encontra mais tapado pelas nuvens altas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2014 às 23:50)

AnDré disse:


> Pelas contas do StormRic, se até às 2h Faro (aeroporto) contabilizava 139,2mm, agora já deve é ir perto do 150mm.
> 
> Não sei qual foi o acumulado em Novembro de 1997, mas penso ter sido superior a 200mm.
> Já agora, o recorde mensal data de 1988, uns impressionantes 376mm!



A sequência mais espantosa de meses chuvosos foi em 1989, de Setembro a Dezembro, penso que nunca nada igualou aquilo. Não tenho de memória os valores, preciso de ir ao arquivo de publicações, não estão digitalizados, mas o total julgo que chegou perto dos 1000mm. E Sagres teve nos anos 80, não sei precisar qual, um mês que penso ter sido Novembro, com mais de 500mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

Vento fraco a moderado mas em regime de rajadas fortes e espontâneas de nordeste.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2014 às 01:24)

StormRic disse:


> A sequência mais espantosa de meses chuvosos foi em 1989, de Setembro a Dezembro, penso que nunca nada igualou aquilo. Não tenho de memória os valores, preciso de ir ao arquivo de publicações, não estão digitalizados, mas o total julgo que chegou perto dos 1000mm. E Sagres teve nos anos 80, não sei precisar qual, um mês que penso ter sido Novembro, com mais de 500mm.



Provavelmente foi em 1989. Embora Outubro de 1988 também tivesse sido extremamente chuvoso.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 02:18)

Precipitação de Novembro para a região Sul (faltam 4 estações).
As estações  "INCOMPLETAS" têm séries com tantas falhas que nem foi possível estimar os valores em falta; os totais não têm por isso significado, mas podem ainda aproveitar-se alguns dos máximos em curtos períodos sendo representativos os valores para 1h, 3h e 6h.
Em três estações com séries incompletas foi possível estimar os valores em falta aceitando-se as interpolações entre estações próximas por daí terem resultado valores inferiores a 1mm; os totais do mês já reflectem a adição destes valores.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 05:21)

Gráfico da precipitação horária de Novembro em Sagres:


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 05:45)

Gráfico da precipitação horária de Novembro em Faro (atenção à mudança das escalas verticais):


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 06:01)

Gráfico da precipitação horária de Novembro em Vila Real de S.António (atenção à mudança das escalas verticais):


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2014 às 07:22)

Toda a madrugada vento forte a muito forte, até acordava, há um tempo que não se ouvia o vento de leste assim


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Dez 2014 às 19:01)

Precipitação acumulada pelo pluviómetro da Escola de Pias durante o último fim de semana de novembro: *2 mm*


----------

